# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Random facts about yourself.

## shescountry89

So, I thought it would be interesting to get to know some of the fellow herpers on here! Tell 10 random facts about yourself!! I am waiting for my burgers to get done, I needed something to do! LOL  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Doesn't have to be too personal if your uncomfortable with that, I just thought it would be fun.

1. I have moved 9 times, gone to 7 different schools.
2. I can eat A LOT.
3. I have an obsession with Mcdonalds Sweet Tea.
4. I don't drink pop.
5. I've had the chicken pox *THREE* times, yes I said 3.
6. Part of my left knee is numb, from getting slammed up against a wall horse back riding in an indoor arena.
7. I'd rather go swimming in a pond, not an actual pool (like the one behind my house)
8. My girlfriends & I go dancing every friday/saterday night. I LOVE TO DANCE.
9. I fell 10ft backwards out of a tree on my 12th birthday, broke my tail bone at the family party.
10. I have a MAJOR thing for men with muscles :]] It's a weakness, I grew up around big country boysss  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Darkice

My turn my turn.


1. Reese's peanutbuter cups. I have to have them or i go crazy.
2. I'm Impulsive. I buy the strangest things on a whim. (Freaks the Wife out)
3. I collect guns. Not the classic type but the newer high tech ones.
4. I'm starting to grow up. (38 years old). I dont get dangerous on 
    my motorcycles like i used to.
5. I was almost eaten by a great white shark while scuba diving. I havn't
    been in the Ocean since. (Terrified now)
6. While in the Marines i was in 2 real plane crashes and one almost crash.
    I will never get on another airplane even if my life depended on it.
7. I love life and refuse to die. If a way to live forever is discovered i'll 
    be all over it.
8. I'm addicted to Mtn Dew. If i ever do die it will be because of it.
9. My sense of humor is kind of sick. People i work with a fritened of me 
    because of it. But i would never hurt anyone. I just like to be gross.
10. I cant think of anything else that is safe to say on a PG web page. :Cool:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

1. I was 200 lbs at one point now im 145
2. I love Italian food 
3. I love to go fishing 
4. Drag racing is 1\4 of my life
5. I dont drink alcohol more than 5 times a year
6. I love house partys 
7. My family use to own a few fishing boats outta sheapshead bay
8. Im Sicilian and Portuguese 
9. I love pitbulls
10. My chick bad badder than yours...LOL that was for you Lauren hahah  :Good Job:

----------


## Seru1

1. I love Kareoke. I got hooked in college and it's still my favorite bar activity. I prefer to sing Glam metal but I am best at singing old sad country songs. My blues brotherslike 'Rawhide' brings the house down.

2. I hate ketchup, or anything mildly sweet on savory food. Sweet for me is only on dessert or drinks.

3. I detest outdoor activities except paintball. Even though I own no gear and have only been 5 times.

4. I can't stand, rap, hip hop, or modern country.

5. My bosses created a dress code because I was scaring little old ladies in stores.

6. My favorite cuisine is chinese, but I am horribly picky.

7. If I had to pick one genre of movie to watch for the rest of my life it would be martial arts.

8. I never intend to marry, and I stopped dating 2 years ago because I found it annoying and time consuming.

9. I hate most pork dishes. Sausage and bacon aside I generally prefer beef. this is because my mother and several other people insisted on making several versions of the world's worst pork chop.

10. I like to play roleplaying games. Dungeons and Dragons, Legend of the 5 Rings, and various systems my friends create, though I have less time over the past few years.

11. I can dance in women's heels. And put on makeup. Yes I'm straight.

12. I am wearing a man thong right now.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

> 9. My sense of humor is kind of sick. People i work with a fritened of me 
>     because of it. But i would never hurt anyone. I just like to be gross.


*I have sooooo many friends just like this! LOL Always keeps things interesting that's for sure.*




> 1. I was 200 lbs at one point now im 145
> 10. My chick bad badder than yours...LOL that was for you Lauren hahah


*Hahaha! Ooooooh how much I love dancing to that song. Mikey, I am 5'7 and weigh 140! LOL You are almost the same size as me.*

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> *Hahaha! Ooooooh how much I love dancing to that song. Mikey, I am 5'7 and weigh 140! LOL You are almost the same size as me.*


im 5'6 145 look at that we are almost identical hahah. although i cant dance, ill dance to that song all night hahah. U need to hit the big apple one of these days. Have a dance off

----------


## shescountry89

Oh we'll see, I don't know if you can handle going agianst this! I got some skillz  :Smile:  Haha. I go dancing at the bar every friday/saterday night.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> Oh we'll see, I don't know if you can handle going agianst this! I got some skillz  Haha. I go dancing at the bar every friday/saterday night.


Hahaha then its on. Whos bp.nets best dancer ShesCountry or Ballsunlimited hahah

----------


## shescountry89

Briiiiiiiing it!

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

I'll have a go

1. I have a sickly good memory.
2. I was born cross eyed and after surgery only really see out of one eye.
3. I played the trumpet, french horn and bass guitar.
4. Though I try not to be but I can be extremely competitive.
5. I am a good judge of character, mostly why I don't like alot of people lol
6. My favorite band is Staind, unless something big happens it probably always will be. 
7. I'm going to be an uncle soon. Might need some tips haha.
8. I usually hate eating out cause I could've probably made it better at home and saved $20.
9. I respect my country but I don't love it and I'm not patriotic but sometimes I wish I could be. 
10. I used to be LDS. In school I got the nickname "Mormon."

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-06-2010)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> Briiiiiiiing it!


see you on the dance floor  :Dancin' Banana:  :Very Happy:

----------


## shescountry89

Staind is AMAZING!!  :Smile:  I give you kudos for this sir! <3

Oh, we'll see mikey we'll see!

----------

gp_dragsandballs (06-06-2010)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahah  :Razz:

----------


## mechnut450

oh the trouble this could cause lol

1 I am an anime  junkie( be it manga or dvds) 
2 I enjoy  he final fantasy  games ( got the mon most platforms at one time or another ( outside of ff11)
3 I not a car,gun,or tool geek. I can build a pc but  Idon't know it all . if the system screwing up format andstart over my motto.
4 Am disable and I know i will endup wheelchair bound later in life. 
5 falling off a roof( dang wind caught me )  fell over 20 ft from a tree and walked away all in the same year
6 can figure out how to drive anything given a little time.( self taught to drive a stick shift.)
7 a really pickie eater( don;t like most  addon for food like pickles,lettuce and such.
8 I don't really care what people think of me since it not gonigo t change anything if I did
9 stay so broke I can only get to 1 reptile show a year when lucky then I have to save up for most the year to think about getting a low end morph lol.
10  am still single and living at home at the age of 33 it not all by choice 

11 gave up bothering to look for love cause I know noone wants a cripple broke sob that got no looks or money and I ok with that.  :Dancin' Banana: 

12  I have the worst  soical skills ther is since i spend most my time on a mower , or at the pc I don't go out and can piss anyone off with trying too.

----------


## Beardedragon

Lets see...

1. I have always struggled with my weight, Not being too fat, too skinny. Currently im 40 pounds under but I am working on it.
2. I dropped out of school twice
3. I was also held back twice
4. I can dislocate my sholder with no pain any time I want. Its a cool trick but im sure ill be feeling it when im older.
5. Im only 18 and have the joints of my grandpa...
6. Because of that I walk funny, but it also might be bone loss from said weight issues.
7. Ive owned thousands of dogs. No joke
8. This is my favorite smiley  :Rolleyes2: 
9. I made # 8 bc i had nothing else I could remember to add as a fact
10. I cant live without Dr.pepper and a Mcdonald double cheeseburger.

11. (forgot this) Im the pickyest eater you will ever meet in your life.

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-06-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

> oh the trouble this could cause lol
> 10  am still single and living at home at the age of 33 it not all by choice 
> 11 gave up bothering to look for love cause I know noone wants a cripple broke sob that got no looks or money and I ok with that.


*If love is meant for you, then it will find you someday. Only when you are ready for it of course, myself, personally I've had so many bad relasionships that I've given up.

It sucks.

Stay positive my fellow herper*

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> *If love is meant for you, then it will find you someday. Only when you are ready for it of course, myself, personally I've had so many bad relasionships that I've given up.
> 
> It sucks.
> 
> Stay positive my fellow herper*


yeah im with Laura on this one.  :Good Job:

----------


## shescountry89

For once I am happy single, I can't handle anymore disapointment  :Sad:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Alright, here we go:

1) I absolutely love to game it up.  Xbox is totally my thing and it feels great to know you're pwning some newbz :Very Happy: .

2) I tend to eat a whole lot, and honestly I could probably eat all day if I really wanted to.  Food is just awesome.

3) Chipotle is my favorite fast food place.

4) Most of my friends consist of guys--I honestly don't like hanging out with girls too much.  Too much drama :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

5) I normally hang out with my pals everyday for the entire day.

6) I'm currently trying to learn German.

7) Salmon is my favorite thing to eat for dinner.

8) I'm half German, a quarter Lebanese and a quarter Nicaraguan.

9) To be honest, I don't like going to parties much.  If it was a close friend's birthday party I'd go, but I normally don't like going 'cause of all the people.  I'm just a more solitary person.

10) You can say any rude/mean/swear word to me and I honestly don't let it get to me since I think there really is no reason to be all sad and crap just because someone is mad and saying stuff.

----------

Seru1 (06-07-2010)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Well.....hmm...where do I start?

1. I used to have a crush on David Bowie when the movie "Labyrinth" came out.
2. I collect plastic animal candy dispensers that "poop" out the candy.
3. I've NEVER broken a bone,gotten stitches, or had a serious illness this lifetime.
4. I go fishing in the lake by my house, and sometimes eat what I catch..and I live in NJ!
5. I almost married my high school sweetheart.
6. I can stand it when people name their BPs stuff like "Fluffy", "Cupcake", and "Precious"
7. I'd like to get married someday, but not have children. (_no way!_)
8. I have trouble sleeping.
9. I'm _addicted_ to this forum.
10. I think it'd be the most awesome thing in the world to either 1) have angel wings and be able to fly or 2) be a vampire and be able to fly.
11. I can't decide what my favorite band is...U2 or the punkins.


...I tried to make them as random as possible.. :Very Happy:

----------

Seru1 (06-07-2010),_shescountry89_ (06-06-2010)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> For once I am happy single, I can't handle anymore disapointment


you and me both sister. I think my life has been nothing but bad relationships haha wait i prob shouldnt be laughing at that  :Mad:

----------


## shescountry89

> Alright, here we go:
> 
> 1) I absolutely love to game it up.  Xbox is totally my thing and it feels great to know you're pwning some newbz.
> 
> 2) I tend to eat a whole lot, and honestly I could probably eat all day if I really wanted to.  Food is just awesome.
> 
> 3) Chipotle is my favorite fast food place.
> 
> 4) Most of my friends consist of guys--I honestly don't like hanging out with girls too much.  Too much drama.
> ...


*Let's see, Chipotle is yummy. Then agian so is like most food! EXPECIALLY Salmon, it's soooooo good for you too! I have more guy friends than girls, as well.* 

I know what ya mean mike.

Snakelady, I know what ya mean by the addiction on here!! LOL

----------


## kilabyte

> 1. I was 200 lbs at one point now im 145
> 2. I love Italian food 
> 3. I love to go fishing 
> 4. Drag racing is 1\4 of my life
> 5. I dont drink alcohol more than 5 times a year
> 6. I love house partys 
> 7. My family use to own a few fishing boats outta sheapshead bay
> 8. Im Sicilian and Portuguese 
> 9. I love pitbulls
> 10. My chick bad badder than yours...LOL that was for you Lauren hahah


I used to go scuba diving out of sheepshead Bay on the dive boat Jeanie II on a weekly basis. Have not dove in the Northeast in 7 years.

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-06-2010)

----------


## Pandora

1. I have a slight paranoia that there's a hidden camera in almost every bathroom I walk into.

2. I'm deeply bothered and disturbed by war and religion. Much more than I could ever express or show to anybody.

3. I wish I could live off tea, cheddar goldfish crackers, starburst, fruit, and veggies for the rest of my life

4. I wash my hands a lot. They always need to be washed, sanitized, and moisturized. I also can't stand to have dirt under my finger nails.

5. People underestimate the impact Maynard James Keenan, Tool, A Perfect Circle, and their music has made on my life.

6. I live with the man of my dreams

7. I can swallow a whole banana... (get yer heads outta the gutter)

8. I call people "princess" as frequently as some people say "hon" or "sweetie"

9. I have OCD

10. I have 180GB of music on my laptop with the widest variety of genres and musicians. Whether or not you believe me, I'm proud to say that I know the lyrics to each and every single song in my music library. I'm a human jukebox, and make an excellent car DJ.

----------


## wilomn

1. I may not be very smart but I can still lift heavy things.
2. The flaw in my character may be more than slight.
3. I've had 4 or 5 beers out of a 12 pack in my fridge since last Halloween.
4. I really like words.
5. I tend towards disbelief as my default setting.
6. While my eyesight is not as keen as it once was I still see more colours than the average man.
7. False Water Cobras are the best snakes in the world.
8. There's a Mom and Pop donut shop near me that makes the best damn chocolate glazed donuts I've ever tasted. I've been tasting for longer than most of you have been alive.
9. I prefer my meat rare.
10. I was once a fairly famous line-stradler. Not so much anymore. This is not a bad thing.

----------

_irishanaconda_ (06-08-2010)

----------


## MattU

1. I won't step on cracks in concrete
2. I grew up out in the sticks
3. I LOVE bass fishing
4. My one true love is a 95 F150
5. I have a pretty thick Southern accent 
6. I'm a realtor, I specialize in farm land
7. My favorite band/singer is either Metallica or Waylon Jennings
8. I have 2 older brothers and 3 older sisters
9. I want a pet rhinoceros. One that I can ride.
10. I never remember my dreams

----------


## kilabyte

1-used to follow the Grateful Dead around the country

2-still love my wife even after knowing her 35 years.

3-My son is the best thing that ever happened to me.

4-Love to scuba dive in warm water but used to dive cold as well.

5-Don't ride my Harley as much because now I am a dad.

6-have not gone skiing in 7 years but plan on going next season hopefully

7-Had my knee replaced this past year

8-Love all kinds of music but starting to get carried away with Phish.. seeing them next week in Hershey Pa.

9-Lost my job in 2008 after working for the same company for 21 years. Loving all my time off.

10-snakes just what I need is another hobby. NY reptile show here I come :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## punkoldschool

hmm here goes

1  i love playing airsoft every 2 weeks ( nothing like running about the woods getting shot at to keep fit)
2  have never made it over 155 pounds even though i can eat lunch and 2 dinners a day
3  very rarley sleep for more than 4 hours a night
4  im adicted to cajun chicken wraps
5  was talked out of joining the army then the person that talked me out of it sighned up
6  cars scare me
7  never relise when a girls into me
8  my leather jackets about 20 years older than me
9  was the fastest skater in school and could jump 10 people laying side by side
10 have never been on a plane or left the uk

----------


## punkoldschool

> 1. I may not be very smart but I can still lift heavy things.


if i had a quarter for every time ive had that said about me id have well maybe a couple of hundred lol

----------


## shescountry89

Some interesting facts everyone! Keep 'em coming  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Punkoldschool* I know how you feel, I never know when a guy is into me either! LOL

----------


## Jason Bowden

Burnt out on working 24hr call.
Way too fat and out of shape right now. 
Drank myself in the gutter before I was of age.  LOL  Now I don't even drink alcoholic beverages.

----------


## shescountry89

I should weigh like 200lbs right now for how much I eat.
Though I have changed my diet, trying to get into better shape!

----------


## BPelizabeth

Oh ....fun fun!!

Ok here goes....

1.  I use to be an Executive...now a soccer Mom.  (well w/out the soccer)
2.  Never wanted children...then ...oopps :Surprised:  now cannot imagine life without him or why I thought I never wanted a child
3.  On the same lines.....I am a kid magnet.  Seriously...it can drive one crazy.  If there is a kid around...give them 2 1/2 seconds...they will be glued to me.
4.  Never knew I was adopted until I was 24
5.  I hold a grudge for forever (seriously a bad trait)
6.  My feelings get hurt super easily though I would NEVER let you know it
7.  I trust ppl way too much 
8.  My hubby is my total soul mate and I knew it as soon as I met him
9.  I thank God everyday that I had a son....and not a girl...even though I am totally a girly girl.
10.  I talked my big tough military husband to get a pedicure with me.  
11.  My hubby tells me that I have champagne taste on an import beer budget.  (I have no idea what that means) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
12.  If I pout a little....my hubby will get it for me.  I know....bad huh!!

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

> Oh ....fun fun!!
> 
> Ok here goes....
> 
> 1.  I use to be an Executive...now a soccer Mom.  (well w/out the soccer)
> 2.  Never wanted children...then ...oopps now cannot imagine life without him or why I thought I never wanted a child
> 3.  On the same lines.....I am a kid magnet.  Seriously...it can drive one crazy.  If there is a kid around...give them 2 1/2 seconds...they will be glued to me.
> 4.  Never knew I was adopted until I was 24
> 5.  I hold a grudge for forever (seriously a bad trait)
> ...


I know how you feel, I am not really sure if I want kids. But I attract them wherever I am at. They loooove me! lol It does drive ya crazy sometimes for sure.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I like this random facts thing, it's very interesting!  You know, I'll just keep on posting random facts as I think about them.

I love pumpkin pie.
I'm obsessed with Peach Iced Tea.
Snakes are basically my life.
I love listening to Rock music.
BP.net is the site I always visit when I'm on the computer.
I eat a lot of sugary foods.
I love orange juice.
I ride my bike for exercise and to get around faster (LOL).
I have more close guy friends than girl friends.
I barely ever laugh at movies or videos unless I'm watching it with someone.
I can get annoyed very easily.
I don't really get along with my mom too much anymore.
People think I act very mature for my age.
Adults normally like talking to me.
I'm very chill and not hyper at all.
I'm always there for my friends.
Anyone can tell me anything and I wouldn't freak out about it.
I love talking on the phone.
I get things that I don't really necessarily need.
I want stuff too often.
I like pancakes.
I love how my grandpa makes grapeleaves.
Leonardo DiCaprio is my favorite actor.
I haven't ever broken a bone (knock on wood).
I hate being sick.
I hate having dirt in my fingernails.
I have the habit of biting my nails.
Sometimes I'm lazy.
I never judge people.
I like this thread.
I don't ever want kids, though I like hanging out with them.
I like hanging out with people in a grade below me.

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## gangsta

1) I hate people
2) people hate me
3) i work to much
4) i joke alot and people dont like it.
5) i breed snakes for fun not $$
6) im crunk :sploosh:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (06-07-2010),h00blah (06-07-2010),_Pandora_ (06-08-2010),_shescountry89_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

> 1) I hate people
> 2) people hate me
> 3) i work to much
> 4) i joke alot and people dont like it.
> 5) i breed snakes for fun not $$
> 6) im crunk


Nice ! :Good Job: 

Okay. I got a few more.

*- I dislike wearing dresses, and heels.
- I am very much a tomboy, lol obviously.
- I can play football for hours, tackle is best.. gotta catch me first 
- I don't let people know what I am really feeling, many people find it frustrating because they can't "read" me.
- I like my trucks jacked up & loud.
- My brother in laws are more of a dad to me, than my own father.
- I make fruit smoothies when I am bored.
- I never wear socks when I am home.
- I have a 165lb rottweiler.
- I like to wrestle & play fight 
- I smoke hookah on occation, tobacco, not weed.
- I grew up listening to country, but I love just about everything. 
- I love to sing.
- I am allergic to chocolate.
- I like horror movies.
- 2 years ago, I drank so much monster it put me in the hospital.*

I think that's enough for now, lol
-

----------


## musicalKeyes

Okay.

1. One day, I _will_ have a Reptile Room. Just like Uncle Monty in a Series of Unfortunate Events.
2. I like the acoustic version of any song, but I usually don't like the original as much.
3. I have difficulty finding a happy medium between being humble about what I think I can do well and being proud of what I can actually do well.
4. I've had a headache for over a year now, literally every day. I missed the last four months of high school (including graduation and prom  :Sad: ) It's supposedly a migraine, but doesn't act like one, and I worry that something is really wrong.
5. I love listening to old records, and I collect old and antique things at estate sales (mainly old books and records).
6. I am totally attracted to guys with big noses. Like Adrien Brody.  :Very Happy: 
7. I am a very patient person.
8. These headaches have really messed up my life, and I almost can't remember not being in constant pain.
9. I am at home in the woods, and I never get turned around or lost.
10. I love reading and English, and am having a hard time deciding between that and animals.


This is a good thread  :Very Happy:

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

1.-10. I have a permit for these guns' nuf said  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jeremy78

Sounds pretty interesting..
I get my way all the time.
Everything I do I have to be the best. If I'm not the best, I will be.
I research EVERYTHING. 
I live on my iPhone.
I have the worlds hottest girlfriend.
I love fishing.
I love music.
I need a haircut.
I Love getting bombed.
I dance funny but don't care and still do it all the time.
I'm a lover not a fighter.
If there is a food you can find I don't like you win a million dollars.
I can cook (trust me I've researched it).
Favorite saying "I'll google it". 
Chances are, I've already read your whole profile and your most recent posts and made a judgement call whith what I think about you.

----------


## kitedemon

Ok here goes!!

I am 6'5" and 230 lbs.
I do everything I can not to be physically imposing
I hate the frightened bunny look when someone turns a corner and runs into me.
I don't fit in to anyones 'box' the ultimate misfit.
I LOVE kiting. Kite buggy actually. 
I am ranked 4th fastest in the country.
I teach photography in a university
I have friends that are more than twice my age and less than half
I used to build boats professionally
I worked as a fashion photographer in europe.

----------


## h00blah

1: war movies are my favorite
2: all i do on bp.net is check pictures, bp genetics, then off topic - in that order.
3: i can play guitar
4: i have the coolest job - testing guitar hero =]
5: i have really really long hair
6: a huge pet peeve is when someone leaves the microwave open...x
7: i find good in most every person i meet
8: i'm the youngest
9: i love dr pepper but i'll ony drink it at home (at work i drink water and vitamin water)
10: i rock everything i touch
11: i get annoyed when people get worked up over cocky people that are clearly joking... (ahem)
12: i love listening to people with accents....
13: my favorite number is 13

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

1. I can wiggle my ears (not just move my hairline - i have wicked control).

2. I was ambidextrous as a kid. Not so much anymore.

3. I did not know my left from my right till I was 13 (see item above).

4. Have had plastic surgery three times (nothing this perfect can be real).

5. I have zero body image issues.

6. I was the subject of a documentary. Don't ask...

7. I sleep 4-5 hours a night if that.

8. I have a marksmen's shot.

9. I can be dropped into the woods and come out fatter than I went in (my dad was a survivalist).

----------


## bad-one

1. I'm stubborn

2. I have mild to moderate CSP (an ocd type condition) that I'm getting much better at dealing with, I also have some social anxiety

3. I can hold grudges for years, but I can't stay mad at certain people

4. My initials are B.A.D., thus my screen name  :Smile: 

5. I have a terrible sense of smell

6. I love video games! Xbox 360 rules  :Razz: 

7. I don't like having tons of friends- why have a large number of fake friends when I can have a few close ones?

8. I love fishing, hiking, and hunting 

9. I love cooking

10. I can be very protective of my younger sister and close friends- in the way that if you start a fight verbally or physically with them I'm jumping in too

----------


## unspecified42

1. I'm a surrogate mom (x2, on meds now to cycle for #3, who will be a sibling to #2). 
2. I was a single teenage mom but my I beat the stereotype. I have a good job, own my own home, and my son's father and I are good friends (still single, but content that way)
3. I used to ride horses but I'm just pregnant too often now :Wink: 
4. I'm getting ready to go back to school to get my Masters but I'm not quite sure what I want to do yet. Right now I am just an RN. I need more letters behind my name!
5. Genetics fascinate me
6. I like to sleep in the cold
7. One of my sisters and my nephew are adopted
8. I play piano and used to play clarinet and bassoon
9. I'm very smart
10. I'm a liberal atheist
11. I like sour cream on popcorn
12. I'm a stickler for grammar and spelling. I have a very hard time taking people seriously when they can't spell or put together a coherent sentence
13. I own a gun but I never thought I would
14. I'm going to be a nurse at a summer camp in a couple of weeks and I'm really excited about it!

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (06-07-2010),_RyanT_ (08-11-2011)

----------


## unspecified42

Oh, two more:

15. The last baby I had was born in a car with only my mother in attendance!
16. I do not and never will have cable TV in my house

----------


## Wh00h0069

1. I have been playing WOW for a few years, and still love it. (PVP mostly)
2. I play disc golf often, but hardly ever win…
3. I started working out a few months ago, and am totally into it.
4. I love to learn, and read as much as I can. I am currently reading The Diary of a Young Girl (Anne Frank).
5. I have my Associates degree, and am working on my Bachelor’s degree in Software Engineering.
6. I have social anxiety, and used to be agoraphobic, but am not any longer. 
7. I just retuned from a vacation to Europe with my younger sister. 
8. I’m single.
9. I do not want kids, which has ended a couple relationships…
10. My favorite beer is Guinness.

----------


## j_h_smith

1.  I was a good looking baby.
2.  I'm a conservative.
3.  I fall in love easily.
4.  I love cheesburgers.
5.  I love italian food.
6.  I love steak.
7.  I love baked potatoes.
8.  I love seafood.

See I told you I fall in love easily.

9.  My 4 kids and wife mean more to me than my own life.
10.  I've had a 5 way heart bypass operation without having a heart attack.
11.  I love Rugby.
12.  I love football.
13.  I love lacrosse.

See, I told you I really fall in love easily.

14.  I'm a habitual Secret Santa.
15.  I hate my job.
16.  I love my job.

I know that's a bit confusing, but my mood depends on the day I'm having.

17.  I will give away my last dollar to friends and family.

18.  I WIN

Other than that, I'm secretly Morgan Fairchild's husband.





Jim Smith

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## BloodyBaroness

(Shout to the fellow WOW players!!)

1. I live on World of Warcraft

2. Crab legs are my favorite feel good food.

3. Skeletor is my hero.

4. I think tractors are not sexy.

5. I train my cats.

6. My house is haunted.

7. I can chirp like a cricket.

8. Halloween is my favorite holiday.

9. I have touched David Bowie's coat.

10. I can purr like a cat.

11. I'm a self centered Leo, no really it is all about me.

12. When I get lost I always turn left.

13. I have been bitten by a black widow spider twice.

14. I was once stopped by the police when I was skate boarding while wearing dominatrix boots.

15. I'm single.

16. I'm don't want kids.

17. My comic book collection is better than most of my guy friend's. 

18. I always wear shoes with heels.

19. I am trying to achieve inner peace through materialism. 

20. I go to the giant gaming convention, GenCon, every year.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## BPelizabeth

JH...too funny!!  You always crack me up!!

Ok here is my wild side stuff...

1. I am phobic of sharks...but have done a shark dive.  (only 6-8 ft. sharks) but I plan on doing a great white dive.  (I know crazy huh)
2.  I love to drag race....LOVE IT
3.  I was busted by a cop for doing 116mph on the freeway...he was very cool and gave me a ticket for 82mph. I think it had to do with the fact of when I blew past him....I just pulled over and waited for him.   :Confused:  knew it was coming... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
4.  I worked a side job on the weekends at Wildlife World Zoo as an Assistant Zoo keeper to the small mammals.  Offered the zoo keeper job over the reptiles but was too scared of snakes.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Plus it doesnt pay well
5.  I am scared to get my own street bike as I LOVE to go super fast and I think I will kill myself
6.  Guinea Pigs scare the bejezus out of me....honestly...I think they are trying to go for my jugular.

----------


## shescountry89

> 4. I've had a headache for over a year now, literally every day. I missed the last four months of high school (including graduation and prom ) It's supposedly a migraine, but doesn't act like one, and I worry that something is really wrong.
> 9. I am at home in the woods, and I never get turned around or lost.
> This is a good thread


*How can you live like that?  I would seriously go get that checked out, this is the nurse inside me coming out here!! I can't stand having a migraine for an hour! I get so sick, that really sucks!!! That and I live in the woods, too, I loooove it.*




> Ok here goes!!
> I am 6'5" and 230 lbs.
> I do everything I can not to be physically imposing
> I hate the frightened bunny look when someone turns a corner and runs into me


*Your the same size as my best friend ^_^*




> 9. I do not want kids, which has ended a couple relationships


*I know how that goes.*




> JH...too funny!!  You always crack me up!!
> Ok here is my wild side stuff...
> 6.  Guinea Pigs scare the bejezus out of me....honestly...I think they are trying to go for my jugular.


*Hahaha!! That's awesome.*



_- I have 2 step brothers, one is black.
- Everyone comes to me for advice, even if I barely know them. Because I can relate to just about everything possible. I've been screwed over by people you should never have to worry about hurting you. 
- I am going to marry Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson.. he just doesn't know it yet lol 
- I'm a texting freak.
- I used to hate drinking water, now I drink 2 bottles of smartwater a day.
- I have my own personal bouncer at my local bar, because I attract creepers without even talking to them
- My grams lives with me.
- I am looking for apartments with my best friend.
- I want to breed Great Danes & Mastiffs.
- I got re-constructive surgery on my right hand at age 4.
- I hate wearing shorts.
- I absolutely hate the color pink.
- I drink coffee minimum 2x a day._

 :Cool:

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## abuja

Here it goes!

1. I've lived in 11 different houses in the last 13 years.
2. My parents are divorced.
3. I have a photographic memory.
4. I'm 5' 9".
5. My favorite scent is cherry blossom.
6. I hate the twilight series.
7. I'm a dark green belt in tae kwon do.
8. The computer I'm typing this on is a Dell Inspiron mini.
9. I'm an adrenaline junkie.
10. I enjoy hanging out on my roof.
11. I love storms but they scare me to death!
12. I ballroom danced for a year.
13. Je parle francais un peu.

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

> Here it goes!
> 11. I love storms but they scare me to death!.


*I love them too, but if there is a tornado watch/warning. Watch me freak out.*

----------


## BallsUnlimited

11. i was bit in the face by a pit bull when i was 14 and i still love them more than any other breed out there. Ill take a bite any day from them. 
12. I use to rescue pits and re home them
13. My body feels like its 60 year old when its only turning 24 next month
14. vodka is my down fall
15. ill be the first to throw a fist if you step on my toes or mess with my crew
16. I complain about the living in the big apple but then leave it for an hour and already wanna go back
17. I love tan woman 
18. For some odd reason 90 percent of the girls ive been with have been older than me.(looking for a mom figure much lmao)
19. they call me mumbles and choppa or mikey
20. Laura better get her dancing shoes all laced up cause mumbles is gonna tear that dance floor up in oct... :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Jerhart

1) I
2) am
3) Awesome.





 :Smile:

----------

_Beardedragon_ (06-08-2010),BloodyBaroness (06-07-2010),_shescountry89_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## abuja

> *I love them too, but if there is a tornado watch/warning. Watch me freak out.*


Hahaha same here! Tornado watch and I'm in the closet under the stairs, lol.

----------


## coldblooded

1. I am a freelance artist.
2. I am attending college for video game design (concept art, motion capture, and 3D modelling being my focus). I am also a senior. 
3. I have never played WoW  :Razz: 
4. I have died and been resucitated
5. I have been in a coma (from instance above)
6. I am missing part of my brain (again, see above)
7. I used to be very religious, but now I'm an atheist
8. I have worked with horses my entire life. I used to show them.
9. I am also a computer technician
10. I have been in a long distance relationship for the past 6 years.
11. I lived in the far north (Montana, Alaska) most of my childhood but at age 11 I was moved down to the deep south.

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## PolishPython

Ok Ten facts about myself 
1) I am deathly afraid of Flying(Passed up a FREE FIRST class trip to Italy for 10 days for work)
2) I'm afraid of spiders 
3)I suffer from Anxiety (I think lol)
4)I am getting married to my grade school sweetheart I met when I was 11
5)I love Hockey, Playing , Watching
6)Like guns but don't own any 
7)I have both my nipples pierced (on a dare) and yes it friggin hurts and your a liar if you say it doesn't  
8)I've been tattooed 10 times and counting 
9)Every time I say I'm going to eat healthier I wind up eating a cheesesteak the next day (Gotta Love Philly )
10) Nervous as hell I'm going to pass out at my Wedding because of #2
11) I am really sick of living in this apartment and Hopefully will have a house by next year
12)I have a secret fund building for when I get my house to purchase a few more racks and some more snakes. Shhh Don't tell the Mrs

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## Seru1

Hmmmm few more.


1. My Favorite band hand's down, is KISS. Especially the 80's stuff.

2. Cartoons are like crack to me

3. I hate my job but I can't think of anything else to do that would let me have evenings and saturdays off.

4. I'd like kids but I hate the thought of being married so I guess it's a pointless wish  :ROFL: 

5. I can never decide what my favorite show is. It's between Psych, Burn Notice, and Royal Pains. Probably Psych.

6. All my favorite foods will kill me. Cheese, Potatos, and Red Meat are delicious.

7. I can't stand new world whiskey, to sweet it always makes me sick. Either Scotch, Irish Whiskey, or oddly enough the Japanese whiskeys make up my collection.

----------


## Wh00h0069

A few more things:

I love the twilight series. I read all the books before I saw the movies.
I love storms, and am not afraid of them at all.
I am a perfectionist at work, and hate when people change my work to suit their style.
I despise watching sports on TV or listening to them on the radio, but enjoy going to the games with my friends. 
I enjoy hunting and fishing.
I dont like cars, which is why I own a Jeep.
This is what I drive:

----------


## shescountry89

> 14. vodka is my down fall
> 20. Laura better get her dancing shoes all laced up cause mumbles is gonna tear that dance floor up in oct...


*Vodka is yummy, my friends know to keep me away from Jack Daniels though 

&& boy you better bring it, tinley park @ Excaliber is going to be WILD!*




> 1) I
> 2) am
> 3) Awesome.


* Hahaha.*




> Hahaha same here! Tornado watch and I'm in the closet under the stairs, lol.


*Same here!!*

----------


## kellysballs

1. I am a horrible judge of character.
2. I do not like being around children. (with the exception of my own child who is intelligent and well behaved)
3. I LOVE animals.
4. I dropped out of high school and got a GED at 17.
5. I went to school to learn how to train lions and tigers.
6. I am now a full time student at Stetson studying Biology.
7. I LOVE to surf. (even though I suck at it.)
8. BBQ sauce is my favorite condiment. ( I put it on almost everything!)
9. I LOVE algebra, genetics and German.
10. Scuba diving is one of my passions.

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## Gabrial

Okay I think I'll give this a try.

1.I looooooooooove pizza
2.I love music
3.I can talk to girls on the internet but I'm bad at it in person
4.I'm 5'8 and just went from 5'7 to 5'8 last night woot!
5.I play guitar but am not that good at it
6.I'm greyson chance's cousin
7.I love video games but the damn xbox 360 broke and got to pay $100 for a new warrenty
8.I'm lucky enough to have friends that don't keep reptiles but are fine with my choice to keep them
9.I can take crap like people cussing at me and let it have to effect what so ever because all they want is a reaction and they aint getting it from me
10.I used to have nightmares from gory movies but since puberty i love them! planning on seeing wolfman once we can get ahold of it still haven't seen a zombie movie yet but want to see shawn of the dead

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## Jay_Bunny

This is fun reading everyone's interesting little facts.

1. I am addicted to sugar. I looooove sugar.
2. I am female though I am more masculine than most. I wear guys clothing.
3. When I was 5 I fell 25ft from a ferris wheel and broke both my arms, shattered my upper jaw and knocked out 2 teeth. 
4. I did color guard with the marching band for 3 years and miss it like crazy. (I'm actually about to leave to go help my friend write work for the color guard she coaches)
5. I drive a 2005 Toyota Corolla S. 
6. My favorite alcoholic shot right now is a buttery nipple. 
7. I have 6 tattoos. (4 on my ankles, 1 on my back and one on my finger)
8. I love thunderstorms but am terrified of tornados.
9. I want to go vegan. 
10. I love to travel. I've been to France, Germany, Austria, and many states here in the U.S.

----------


## shescountry89

> 2. I am female though I am more masculine than most. I wear guys clothing.
> 3. When I was 5 I fell 25ft from a ferris wheel and broke both my arms, shattered my upper jaw and knocked out 2 teeth. 
> 6. My favorite alcoholic shot right now is a buttery nipple.


*Guys clothing is much more comfortable! It's so unfair, lol I would never go on a farris wheel agian after that!! That is INSANE! Ouch. Buttery nipples are sooooo good!*

_- I have 4 tattoos.
- I can drink beer like water, but I can do shots like a champ!
- I still watch the disney channel.
- I rolled my fourwheeler on gravel, wearing nothing but shorts & a tank top. Picking rocks out of your skin is NOT fun.
- I am an aunt to 6 kids.
- I never played sports in highschool.
- I am normally very quiet, but I get VERY confident & crazy when it comes to dancing.
- I'm always hungry.
- I am part cherokee, naturally tan baby_

----------

_BOWSER11788_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## BOWSER11788

i'll play,

love horror stuff,( love after halloween sales, my room looks great)
collect swords and other weapons
collect shotglasses
love music,
love my herps
have great woman
love fishing
have a working cannon
love photography and art
live on a farm and love guniies and chickens
may be addicted to the smirdoff, fruit drink thingys, lol

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

Mmm Smirinoff  :Smile:

----------


## Samuel

I will go.

1) I am a male.
2) I work for a local comapny as and IT tech.
3) I snore.
4) I have lost 98 pounds this year so far.
5) I LOVE cheesecake.  
6) I like rainbows .. both as a symbol and real rainbows.
7) I have a huge scar on my right leg from standing on a fish tank.  I could see bone.
8) I dropped out of HS.  
9) I am not a beer guy, though I can shoot the hard stuff fairly well.
10) I LOVE roller coasters.  It's almost better than bedroom fun.  Almost.
11) I am a car nut.  Not in the _change my own oil way_, but more the _Did you see the new model from Ford?_ way.
12) I am a gamer.
13) I am not a morning person.
14) I am generally easy going .. almost to a fault.
15) I am a PC.
16) I can sing .. decently well (or so I am told).
17) I have a birth mark on my back.  A biggun.
18) I have not been swimming since I was in middle school.
19) I just got back from Florida, and I still have never seen the ocean.
20) I have never been in a car accident.  Well, not one that caused damage.
21) I have never gotten a ticket.
22) I am taken.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

10 Rando facts. Hmmm.. Ok.

1. I love nature andwould rather be in the woods or near a large body of water than anywhere else. 

2. I have mild public anxiety and act shy around people I dont know well but I never shut up around people I know or feel comfortable with. I'm a typical aspergers person in every way. 

3. Music is my life. Most of my friends and every meaningful relationship I have ever had has been with a musician of some sort. 

4. My dad was my best friend and coffee buddy and my life changed greatly when I lost him 3 years ago. 

5. I have amazing intuition and often have dreams that come true. I remember the dreams months or years later when it actually comes true. Its pretty cool. 

6. I love muscle cars and motorcycles just as much as furry baby animals  :Smile:  I'll break my neck and go OOooOOoo and almost get into an accident if I see one of my favorite cars drive by. 

7. Cooking is a love/hate thing for me. If I'm in the mood to cook I go all out and cook for an army but usually I hate cooking. 

8. I lived in TNN twice and hated it. 

9. I have 10 older siblings but 6 are from my mothers first marriage and 4 are half siblings. 

10. BP.net is one of only 3 sites I ever visit online unless I'm shopping for reptile supplies. The internet bores me.

11. Had to add one more. This one is the most interesting.. In August 2003 I was hit in the drivers door by a Ford F250. Ambulanced to a hospital. Airlifted to another. had 7 surgeries and 6 transfusions within 10 days. Spent 3 1/2 months in a wheelchair. Learned how to walk again. My legs are full of titanium now and I started my life over from scratch from the whole ordeal. Best thing that ever happened to me because I was forced to move in with my dad and I got spend his last 3 years of his life with him everyday.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> 6. Part of my left knee is numb, from getting slammed up against a wall horse back riding in an indoor arena.
> 8. My girlfriends & I go dancing every friday/saterday night. I LOVE TO DANCE.


~We have something in common! Most of my left leg is numb. It doesn't usually go back to normal either according to my ortho surgeon  :Sad: 

~I can't dance to save my life but I have always wanted to learn formal dancing  :Surprised: 




> My turn my turn.
> 
> 
> 2. I'm Impulsive. I buy the strangest things on a whim. (Freaks the Wife out)
> 3. I collect guns. Not the classic type but the newer high tech ones.
> 4. I'm starting to grow up. (38 years old). I dont get dangerous on 
>     my motorcycles like i used to.


~Im impulsive when it comes to reptiles and dragons. Not beardies. Dragons. I collect them  :Smile: 

~Guns are cool but I'm more of a knife person. I have a "few" of each but no one to go shooting with  :Sad: 

~I'll never grow up! I'm a 32 year old kid with grey hair  :Razz: 




> 5. My bosses created a dress code because I was scaring little old ladies in stores.
> 
> 6. My favorite cuisine is chinese, but I am horribly picky.
> 
> 10. I like to play roleplaying games. Dungeons and Dragons, Legend of the 5 Rings, and various systems my friends create, though I have less time over the past few years.
> 
> 11. I can dance in women's heels. And put on makeup. Yes I'm straight.
> 
> 12. I am wearing a man thong right now.


~LOLOL! So good  :Smile: 
~Chinese is awesome!
~I used to play Vampire the Masquerade back in the day.
~I know a couple straight men who can pull that off quite well  :Razz: 
~TOO MUCH INFO!  :Surprised: 




> oh the trouble this could cause lol
> 
> 1 I am an anime  junkie( be it manga or dvds)


~I love Inuyasha and my favorite character is Seshomaru. 




> Lets see...
> 
> 1. I have always struggled with my weight, Not being too fat, too skinny. Currently im 40 pounds under but I am working on it.
> 5. Im only 18 and have the joints of my grandpa...
> 6. Because of that I walk funny, but it also might be bone loss from said weight issues.
> 10. I cant live without Dr.pepper and a Mcdonald double cheeseburger.


~I'm Italian so I have the opposite problem.
~I already have arthuritis from my car accident. Bad joints SUCK!.
~Don't feel bad, I walk a little funny too now and can't tolerate long hikes like I used to  :Sad: 
~I used to be addicted to Mtn Dew and Dr Pepper but I had to have it with Doritos and a bologna sandwich lol!




> Alright, here we go:
> 
> 2) I tend to eat a whole lot, and honestly I could probably eat all day if I really wanted to.  Food is just awesome.
> 
> 3) Chipotle is my favorite fast food place.
> 
> 4) Most of my friends consist of guys--I honestly don't like hanging out with girls too much.  Too much drama.
> 
> 9) To be honest, I don't like going to parties much.  If it was a close friend's birthday party I'd go, but I normally don't like going 'cause of all the people.  I'm just a more solitary person.


~I LOVE food! It's my downfall.
~Steffe got me hooked on Chipotle. Now we have to go every time we go the AAE  :Smile:  Best ritos in the WORLD!
~Same here. Lots of guy friends who are just coffee buddies. Men are less emotional lol.
~HATE parties! 



> Well.....hmm...where do I start?
> 
> 1. I used to have a crush on David Bowie when the movie "Labyrinth" came out.
> 8. I have trouble sleeping.
> 9. I'm _addicted_ to this forum.
> 10. I think it'd be the most awesome thing in the world to either 1) have angel wings and be able to fly or 2) be a vampire and be able to fly.
> 
> ...I tried to make them as random as possible..


~YES!!! David Bowie is the poop  :Very Happy: 
~Lots of melatonin works for me  :Smile: 
~I think we all are lol!
~Agree agree. When I was little I used to imagine I was a vampire (a good one) and that I could fly.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (06-07-2010),Seru1 (06-07-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> 4: i have the coolest job - testing guitar hero =]
> 13: my favorite number is 13


~That IS cool. Lucky!
~Well you can't have it cuz its MINE! LOL I was born on friday the 13th  :Razz: 




> JH...too funny!!  You always crack me up!!
> 
> Ok here is my wild side stuff...
> 
> 3.  I was busted by a cop for doing 116mph on the freeway...he was very cool and gave me a ticket for 82mph. I think it had to do with the fact of when I blew past him....I just pulled over and waited for him.   knew it was coming...
> 4.  I worked a side job on the weekends at Wildlife World Zoo as an Assistant Zoo keeper to the small mammals.  Offered the zoo keeper job over the reptiles but was too scared of snakes.    Plus it doesnt pay well


~I can't count the tickets Ive gotten through the years but I have been let go more often than not because I have a good sense of humor lol
~I have always wanted to work at a zoo. You are so lucky. 




> A few more things:
> I love the twilight series. I read all the books before I saw the movies.
> I love storms, and am not afraid of them at all.
> I dont like cars, which is why I own a Jeep.


~It takes a MAN to admit that! I love it too. 
~Storms are awesome but the hair on my arms raises and I tingle all over when there is lightning. It kinda freaks me out so I dont go outside in storms now. 
~I would be lost without my Jeep  :Very Happy:  I'm on #2 and I don't think I can ever go back to a car.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (06-08-2010)

----------


## jben

here are some of mine,

1-i love fishing
2-i was born in Puerto Rico but raised in Brooklyn, NY (Bushwick, da pj's)
3-i love working out, gotta stay fit but i'm not a health freak
4-i'm 5'10 190lbs fit
5-if i could go back in time, i would have loved to be a UFC fighter
6-i love uptowns, gotta have a fresh pair of all black and all white at all times, my wife says it's weird
7-i love rollercoasters
8-i love to travel
9-my wife says if the kids were not not around i would be a nudist
10-i love rap, hip hop, raggae & r&b, but i listen to different kinds of radio music
11-i have a good sense of humor but i tell it how it is, i don't hold back my punches
12-i love my beautiful and sexy wife and my kids
13-i have 7 tatts
14-i've been in the pin, years ago
15- i love my job

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

Fun thread!

*1.* I NEED my coffee. I'm not a violent person, but if I don't get my coffee.....  :Taz: 
*2.* I spend a lot of my time studying many world philosophies and can spend hours and hours discussing them with friends.
*3.* While I am not religious I am spiritual - I tend to take a Taoist / Buddhist point of view on most things.
*4.* I LOVE taking walks at night (especially in the woods)!
*5.* I have a passion for wine and (traditional)absinthe. As soon as I turned 21 (which was 5 years ago) I began attending wine/spirit classes several times a month and I haven't stopped! 
*6.* Music is everything to me. I love all kinds of music - I know a lot of people say that - but I really do. If you picked up a random handful of CD's in my car you would find classical piano, trip-hop, Ukrainian folk, swedish death metal, jazz fusion, trance, etc....
*7.* I have a tendency to over-analyze things. 
*8.* I love meeting new people. I'll even spark up conversations at the grocery store. Connection with people is very important to me; though at times I can be pretty anti-social.  
*9.* I have long black hair and from the back people sometimes mistake me for a lady. 
*10.* I have a green thumb. I currently have 41 heirloom tomatoes planted, several squash, some bok-choy, cucumber, various peppers, and a bunch of herbs.





> *
> - 2 years ago, I drank so much monster it put me in the hospital.*


wow  :Surprised: !! How much monster does one need to drink in order to end up in the hospital?

----------


## mechnut450

i see some more  stuff  that made me think   
13  hard to piss off only 3 things will trip my trigger  into a possible volient  swing (lucky  those are not known as i can't fight to save my butt.
14  i spend my free time  on WOW  or messing with my snakes. 
15 WOW  getting old since i not very good at the pvp part and spend most my time farming ore  and doing randoms( which makes me consider giving it up) 
16 i got a scar on my chin  from a dare ( putting my head though a locker door)the scare as a result of  trying to get said head out.
17 getting more and more temped  to go into hiding/isolation cause the world getting more and more in need of having their butt beat like in the old days when  a person did wrong.
18 love deer hunting sadly  can't stomach  feild dressing.
19 with all the parts   Ican assmble and be loading a PC withing an hour, but don't aske me to tweak software  as i lost that skill since dos became  a lost art.  
20 considering  stopping  doing reptile removals/rescus  since   people act like i do it for a profit.( just tired of  people making false claims about me (all will dsay on this topic)

----------


## Stalker Jesus

Lets see lets see...

- I think I'm better then everyone else when it comes to video games.  :Razz:  (It's all about the kill death ratios with me.)
- I played the bass guitar for a couple years.
- I wish I could play the piano
- I spend too much money on my entertainment system.
- When I buy something on craigslist for a good price I usually end up selling it for more.
- I've never had a REAL job. I'm always payed cash.
- I love building stuff. 
- I stopped drawing when I left high school. I regret that =[
- I HATE tomatoes but I love ketchup.
- I was addicted to World of Warcraft for 3 years but I've been WoW free for 6 months now!
- I love arguing about religion.

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

1. Even though I am female, I was named after Jimi Hendrix.
2. I have multiple Sclerosis, which will most likely in the future, make me less mobile.
3. I am a psychology student working towards becoming a psychologist.
4. I love avocados and could eat them everyday.
5. I am very impatient with idiot drivers.
6. I love all kinds of music, and listen to Marilyn Manson a lot, mainly for the beat.
7. I hate hearing people complaining about not having any money, but they are still having more kids!
8. I am an advocate for young girls, and abused children.
9. I can not stand Barack Obama.
10. I love gummy worms!

----------


## Brunoheart

This is a great thread  :Good Job: 

1) I am only 4' 11.75" and adults that are smaller than me make more uncomfortable than adults that are much larger than me.

2) I love to work on cars, but have not had the oppurtunity to learn much about them.  I married a tech that loves to teach me and I help him build his Derby Cars every year.  I am less than 115 lbs, but can properly swing a 5 lb sledge hammer accurately!

3) I started out as an inexperienced oil change tech when I was 30 yrs old and was promoted to Service Advisor a little over a year later at the company I currently work for.  I would have prefered to work on the cars  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

4) I have had stitches twice, but have never broken a bone.  Pretty amazing considering how many times I have been fallen on or kicked by a horse  :Very Happy: 

5)I have two daughters and two step sons, two Great Danes and I drive an 
'89 Suburban that I love.  I also own an '87 F150 4X4 short bed which will become my beach truck (I inherited her when when Dad passed away). I have only ever owned one vehicle that was less than 15 years old and I hated it  :Embarassed: 

6) I love surf fishing, but hate dragging all my stuff out on the beach (see above).
I love going on fishing charters and my dream is to go deep sea fishing.  My hubby and I were supposed to spend our honeymoon fishing, but the weather was so horrible and surf so high, none of the boats were going out and it was not possible to cast over the  breakers (we tried) :Rage: .  We still had a blast cause we love each other's company  :Dancin' Banana: 

7) I have a weakness for Ben and Jerry's ice cream, but it must be chocolate (eating Fish Food with Reeses Pieces and melted Peanut Butter, now).

8) I love Sushi!

9) I am trying to grow my hair to knees so I can donate a portion of it to locks of love and still have long hair (its currently mid-thigh).

10) I volunteer with Great Dane Rescue in my area and I find it more rewarding than my "real job".  I met and fell in love with Great Danes when I was approached by one while walking to school.  She was taller than me and I gave her big hug and swore I would own one someday.  I was 28 when I got my first and they are everything I want in a dog!

11) I love to read fiction, mostly horror (Steven King and Dean Koonts), but some other styles, too.

12) I am going to Mayhemfest in July because my brother in law's cousin is Rob Zombie's brother in law  :Razz: 

13) I have never flown, have only been out of the country once (to Canada when I was a kid), but have been through every state on the eastern seaboard and rode in an 18 wheeler horse trailer from Clayton, DE to Oklahoma City, OK and back again.

14) I went to Oklahoma City, OK to the fairgrounds for the Morgan Horse Nationals as a show groom in 1999, I loved it!!

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Wow, this thread is extremely interesting.  Some of these facts are really shocking!

I really like this thread, so much that hey, I'll post more facts! (for fun, I'm bored and most of you probably don't know much about my life)

My mom thinks I do bad things, which I honestly don't.

I love my oldest dog (14 y/o German Shepherd/Australian Shepherd mix) to death and honestly cry every time I think about him being put down soon.

I get yelled at by someone every day, even over the phone.

I NEVER fight with my dad.

My dad is the smartest person I know.

I'm better friends with some people on here than some people I actually know.

I'm too into snakes.

I want everything.

I get mad easily.

Most of everyone underestimates me.

I swear a lot.

I love wearing skinny jeans.

I don't listen easily, so when you tell me no friends over I do it anyway.

I like hot weather.

Taco Bell is legit.

Obviously, I am a total tomboy.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> here are some of mine,
> 
> 1-i love fishing
> 2-i was born in Puerto Rico but raised in Brooklyn, NY (Bushwick, da pj's)
> 3-i love working out, gotta stay fit but i'm not a health freak
> 4-i'm 5'10 190lbs fit
> 5-if i could go back in time, i would have loved to be a UFC fighter
> 6-i love uptowns, gotta have a fresh pair of all black and all white at all times, my wife says it's weird
> 7-i love rollercoasters
> ...


Brooklyn Stand up!!!!!! I Grew up in Sheepshead Bay as well as Long Island. Since my parents are divorced i would go back and forth. I love Bk. I spend a lot of time all over Bk. I hate Long Island.

----------


## Tochigi_R

:Very Happy:  Fun thread.

1. My biggest pet peeve is when someone has bad breath and is insistant about telling you hhhhhow much they hhhhhave missed you. DX
2. I've got a huge crush on a cartoon character.
3. Sitting in the rain makes me feel better when I'm in a bad mood.
4. My hair has been every color in the spectrum.
5. Country music makes me angry enough that I have been moved to violence.
6. My favorite food is trix cereal.
7. My favorite color is all of them, but due to some freak accident when I was little, my eyesight has suffered and I have trouble seeing half of them.
8. I'm terrified of pigs, but I love ham.
9. I'm addicted to the smell of wood smoke.
10. I laugh at everything.  :Smile: 
11. I grew up on Cape Cod, and have suffered the consequences of doing so.  :Razz: 
12. I love the winter, and am absolutely miserable in the summer.
13. I'd rather talk about how proud I am of my snakes eating dead rodents than the weather.
14. I think the human race should be culled... Every man for themself!
15. I cheat during battleship.
16. I dread my birthdays because I'm terrified of getting old.
17. I've owned animals long enough that I can open a newspaper to the middle without trying.

----------


## krinklebearcat

Hey guys I've been more of a lurker than a poster so far but here's a little bit about myself:

1. I speak Polish!  My mom was born and raised in Poland and moved here when she married by dad at age 26.  
2. My mom said she knew by age 3 that I loved snakes.. we were at a teacher convention in Madison, WI and a guy had a carpet python there.  I wouldn't leave him alone until he let me hold it haha.
3. I've been to 19 countries.
4. Dark haired, brown eyed girls are my weakness  :Wink: 
5. I'm in grad school to become a high school biology teacher.
6. Class co-valedictorian in high school.
7. I love playing basketball, and enjoy running too.  I wanted to run a marathon after my sophomore year of cross country, but my dad wouldn't let me.  Said it would "kill my enthusiasm for running" if I did it so young.  Whatever dad.
8. I can't tie my shoes normal style... I'm still stuck on the bunny ears method you learn in kindergarten. 
9. I'm an eternal optimist and believe the human spirit is strong enough to tackle anything. Probably picked that up from my great uncle in Poland... he's made a living as an artist in a tiny 2 bedroom apartment, had three cars stolen in his lifetime, and after the third was stolen, all he had to say was: "biking is better for you anyways!"  Amazing person...
10. I have a permanently crooked pinky... dislocated it playing basketball and the physician's assistant couldn't reset it straight haha

----------


## jben

> Brooklyn Stand up!!!!!! I Grew up in Sheepshead Bay as well as Long Island. Since my parents are divorced i would go back and forth. I love Bk. I spend a lot of time all over Bk. I hate Long Island.


That's wassup bro! I've passed thru the Bay a couple of times althought i always stuck to Bushwick(where i lived), the Fort, Bed-Sty. I moved out almost 6 years ago.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Man this is awesome! More about me:
12. am surprised this thread didn't get 5 stars.
13. I gave it 5 stars  :Very Happy: 
14. have gained so much more from this forum than just great data and photos on snakes
15. Am actively seeking a single male friend my age who likes snakes too ... :Wink: 
16. Think soda is "the devil"
17. Prefer to drink my water from glass or metal continers...(plastic is just...ewww.)
18. Think guys with heavy foreign accents are _hot_!
19. Am a part-time counselor.
20. Glad I'm making so many new "local" friends from the forum.
21. Hope to meet Robin (rabernet) someday.
22. Used to work at Petco for 7 years.. :Surprised: 
23. Love to go out drinkin with my friends, just don't have the time to do it.
24. Love to take macro photos in nature, and am proud of the quality of the photos I take.
25. Graduated with honors in the top 10 percent of my class.

----------

_shescountry89_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

> 6. I love muscle cars and motorcycles just as much as furry baby animals  I'll break my neck and go OOooOOoo and almost get into an accident if I see one of my favorite cars drive by. 
> 9. I have 10 older siblings but 6 are from my mothers first marriage and 4 are half siblings.


*- I will drive into the other lane if I see a really nice truck, hehe! I am going to kill myself one of these days!
- That is a lot of siblings. I am 21, my sisters are 32 and 33!*




> ~We have something in common! Most of my left leg is numb. It doesn't usually go back to normal either according to my ortho surgeon 
> 
> ~I can't dance to save my life but I have always wanted to learn formal dancing


*- Yeah, my doctor said my knee probably won't go back either. Oh well. Haha, formal dancing is cool. But I can get pretty crazy when it comes to just like.. house/techno/rap music they play in the bars.*




> Fun thread!
> *1.* I NEED my coffee. I'm not a violent person, but if I don't get my coffee..... 
> *4.* I LOVE taking walks at night (especially in the woods)! 
> 
> wow !! How much monster does one need to drink in order to end up in the hospital?


*- Besides tea & water, coffee is my addiction. Yum.
- Taking walks in the woods is best, except when you walk through a spider web you can't see!! LOL.

- I used to drink 3 a day, whether it be the GIANT BFCs and 2 lil ones or 2 of the like.. what.. 24oz and a lil one. I mixed it up. It actually started eating at my stomach, and I couldn't eat and was always sick.*




> This is a great thread 
> 10) I volunteer with Great Dane Rescue in my area and I find it more rewarding than my "real job".  I met and fell in love with Great Danes when I was approached by one while walking to school.  She was taller than me and I gave her big hug and swore I would own one someday.  I was 28 when I got my first and they are everything I want in a dog!


*Great danes are my favorite dogs! LOVE THEM.*




> My mom thinks I do bad things, which I honestly don't.
> 
> I swear a lot.
> Obviously, I am a total tomboy.


*My mom thinks I do bad things too, half the time she is right! Hahaha. Kinda sorta maybe*

----------


## NotaMallard

1. I'm a sophomore in high school.
2. I've loved snakes since I was a kid. I caught garter snakes (and frogs... and toads... and salamanders... and turtles too) in the woods near my house. 
3. I got my first snake, a corn, when I was 8 or so. I held a huge burm (seriously, the thing weighed more than me) for my birthday in a zoo when I was 9, and it was the highlight of my birthday, haha.
4. I'm in honors English and am among the best students in the class, but I barely passed Algebra this year.
5. I can't watch my ASFs while they're being gassed to death for fear of crying, haha. Not mice, who cares about them?
6. I'm as liberal as liberal can get. I know what I'm talking about when I say that, babes, no matter how young I am.
7. I'm a trekkie at heart. I've seen all of the original series, and my only purse is one with a picture of the cast on it. Pon farr, anyone?
8. I'm 5'7", 110 lbs, and everyone I know tells me I should model. However, I hate modeling and what it does to women, so I've never considered it.
9. I don't even have a cell phone, and my only source of music is a walkman and burned CDs. I spend my money on my herp hobby, not technology.
10. Grammar is my one and only true love. If you can't properly utilize it, I probably don't like you.  :Wink: 
11. Just kidding about the last one. Mostly.

----------


## Kuba

Lets see, random facts:
1. I am pure Polish, and learned Polish before english even though i have lived in the US for my whole life.
2. I cant make a single person my age laugh and yet i can make adults laugh to death.
3. I have been told to be very handsome by almost every adult i have ever met, and yet i am consistantly made fun of for being ugly by kids in my grade.
4. I tried to commit suicide i third grade and now i cant believe i was that stupid, i love life.
I have never gotton lower than a B in a grade, or formal test in my life and got my first B in 4th grade, and only had 3 since.
5 My left middle finger nail is messed up due to an infection when i was born.
6. Before i could talk whenever i would be in the zoo i would look for the reptile house.
7. i have blonde curly hair and gray eyes.
8. Im 5' 3" 140 pounds and yet im not fat.
9. Im 13 
10. My birthday will never be on a Wednesday in my life.
11. I play tennis
12. I hate rap. I cant stand the sound of it.
13. I have been told to be an incredible artist, even though i have never in my life taken an art lesson.
14. I have been disqualified from 3 art contest due to the fact that the judges believed that i cheated even though i didnt (my dad is an artist)

----------


## bad-one

Hmm some things to add lol:

11. There is a long standing joke (that drives me nuts) in which everything, no matter how impossibly rediculous is my fault. >_< If we get a red light, it's my fault. If the internet stops working-it's my fault... etc.

12. My biggests pet peeve is when people are late or when I'm late.

13. I love snakes and geckos, I hate spiders and centipedes etc..

14. I'm highly carnivorous!

15. I hate lettuce, tomatos, bell peppers, and onions

16. My best friends are on moderate to far left liberals, I'm a moderate conservative. We don't talk politics lol

17. I have kept reptiles for half of my life without help, I've always been the primary care taker

18. I love winter.... temps 75*F and lower are my favorites

19. Mexican food is the best

20. Who wants to play halo and gears of war with me?

----------


## Stalker Jesus

I used to be a huge halo 2 fan. Halo 3 was a great disappointment to me but I'm getting into it again. Only because Halo Reach is coming out.

More facts!
-Onions are the best vegetables ever.
-I always put my left index, middle and ring finger on the letters A, W and D when on a keyboard.  
-I've never been bitten by a snake
-I still watch spongebob (I'm 20)
-I think my hair is awesome.
-I dont laugh at movies like "the Hangover" or "Pinnaple express." They're just not funny to me.
-I go to Quick Trip almost every day for a $0.69 32oz drink
-I dont have a car =[

----------


## Pandora

> I get my way all the time.
> Everything I do I have to be the best. If I'm not the best, I will be.
> I research EVERYTHING.
> I have the worlds hottest girlfriend.
> Favorite saying "I'll google it". 
> Chances are, I've already read your whole profile and your most recent posts and made a judgement call whith what I think about you.


i've made my judgement call  :Good Job:

----------


## Pandora

> 1. One day, I _will_ have a Reptile Room. Just like Uncle Monty in a Series of Unfortunate Events.


You and I both

----------


## Emohooker

Here some odd facts

1.I feel a need to try to breed every animal I own
2.I play MW2 Religiously.
3.Im afraid of the roaches I breed
4.Never had any animals till I was 18
5.I hate crappy drivers
6.I would not survive with out mac n cheese
7.im 21 and fly satellites for a living
8.I have the worst spelling on this planet but love to correct others grammer and spelling mistakes.
9.was married at the age of 20 to my wife at age 18
10.I check kingsnake fauna and BP.net everyday, if I dont i get worried im going to miss some amazing discovery
11.I want to be a vet but am too lazy to go get the degrees
12.Have to remind my self every day its not ok to shoot stupid people
13.Megan fox's thumb makes me sick (not the thumb thing but how every one makes her out to be such a "hot" person, so I guess just megan fox makes me sick)
14."McLovin's" actor irks me off to no end
15.I played WoW for 5 years and spent $2000 on it over that period
16.Piebald combos are my favorite morph followed closely by lesser bee's
17.Iv only read 3 books from front to back, Hitchhickers guide to the galaxy, Sasquatch and the first harry potter.
18.I want a Greatdane and a teacup yorkie named snuff-lufagus and killer in that order.
19.I love to read comic books, mainly zombie ones.
20.My mother wont come to my house because of all my animals
21.I hate wearing hats
22.I used to be in a marching band
23.I loved marching band
24.I love to "skank" (its a dance)
25.Ska is my favorite music to listen to
26.Emo Songs make me want to stab emo kids for them
27.I love redheads
28.Biggest fight between my wife and I was about redheads.
29.I would much rather shovel snow then mow the lawn
30.I hate when people use the "n" word in any context
31.I hate bigots
32.I dont think we should pull troops out of iraq yet
33.Obama is the biggest douche ever.
34.Im republican
35.I love being in the military
36.I dislike stores without military discounts

Soooo.....I think this is enough haha.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> ~It takes a MAN to admit that! I love it too. 
> ~Storms are awesome but the hair on my arms raises and I tingle all over when there is lightning. It kinda freaks me out so I dont go outside in storms now. 
> ~I would be lost without my Jeep  I'm on #2 and I don't think I can ever go back to a car.


I have been made fun of quite a bit for liking Twilight, but I don't let others opinions bother me. I have always been really into vampires. Anne Rice got me hooked. 

I have never been in a tornado or seen one, but would love to. I can sleep right through a thunder storm. I find them very relaxing. As long as the thunder isn't too loud. 

My Jeep is a 2003, but I have always wanted an older CJ. I installed a Smittybilt SRC rear bumper with tire carrier last night. I ordered a few other parts from them, and will upload a pic once I get them all installed.

----------


## irishanaconda

1. i boxed in competitively for 3 years
2. i do not like pickles or tomatoes
3. i absolutely hate sad movies cause my girlfriend calls me a puss
4. i love asian food and asian chicks  :Very Happy: 
5. ive had 3 knives pulled on me while doing security jobs
6. i had a problem until i was 8 of sleepwalking and peein on things
7. dated over 50 girls in the last 10 years hehehe
8. at a party i dropped 13 viagras in random peoples beers and it didnt do crap
9.i swear to god i had a goat that would suck his own wiener
10. i pray ALOT

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (06-08-2010)

----------


## Juturunac

Ok here we go   :Very Happy: 
1. Im half Norwegian (my mom) and half Spainiard (my dad)
2. But since I play outside ALOT i'm tan to the max...Ive been called mexican so many times its not even funny.
3. I adore winter!
4. I can kick ass on any of the Metal Gear seres games but I still cried at the end of MGS4..like i was crying buckets full of tears.
5. I consider Snake to be one of my heros
6. I am TERRIFIED of Avitar the movie
7. Ive broken my right pinky toe 5 times
8. I cry at the opening of the World Cup every time
9. I like to study World War II
10. I love playing the bagpipe and piano, i've played both since I was about 8.
11. Im a senior in HS but i still like to color in coloring books
12. Last year I was Ezio from Assasins Creed for Holoween.
13. I drive an 08 Ford F150...its forest green but i call it my Master Chef Truck
14. I work at Game Stop
15. I LOVE dying my hair different colors!
16. I bake cupcakes, just so i can give them to random people
17. My first word was _the bad word for poop_
18. Im a sucker for gamers
19. I really like my thighs, they are so squishy and awesome
20. I LOVE..i mean seriously love hot wings. I can eat 50 and still want more!
21. When i was little i begged my parents to let me have a pet zombie.
22. Im only five feet tall.
23. Metal music always puts me to sleep. Not that its boring, it just calms me for some reason.
24. Hula-Hoops scare the living daylights out of me
 :Razz:

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (06-08-2010)

----------


## NotaMallard

So I'm bored. Decided to air out all of my confessions, maybe get a few people to dislike me, haha.

12. I'm a supporter of equal rights to an annoying extent. Feminist? Definitely. Homophobia, racism (particularly against immigrants, newsflash, your ancestors were immigrants too, the US is comprised of immigrants), some of the few things that honestly make me angry.
13. Love dogs and cats, but I'm not a supporter of no-kill shelters. Euthanasia is painless, and if an animal isn't going to be adopted it's better off "sleeping."
14. My first job WILL be at the local pet/reptile store. 
15. I was voted the best freshman in the art department, haha. :3
16. I love everyone, no matter how annoying.
17. I'm biased against Republicans, I'll admit it. Sorry.  :Sad: 
18. Indie/hipster boys make my heart pitter-pat. Sad confession.
19. I love food. A lot. Except for anything spicy. 
20. Macs/Apple are/is the devil.

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (06-08-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

> 7. dated over 50 girls in the last 10 years hehehe


*- Wowww, Shane that's a lot of girls!! You ladies man, lol*




> Ok here we go  
> 2. But since I play outside ALOT i'm tan to the max...Ive been called mexican so many times its not even funny.
> 20. I LOVE..i mean seriously love hot wings. I can eat 50 and still want more!
> 21. When i was little i begged my parents to let me have a pet zombie.


*- I am Italian, German & Cherokee. I tan very easily outside and kind of naturally dark feautured. People always think I am asian or mexican. lol
- I loooooooooooove hot wings!!! 
- A pet zombie? That is freakin awesome, haha.*

----------


## Jason Bowden

This sure is a catchy post!

I hat the b---- box that my employer put into the company trucks!!!  Other people call it the tattle tell.  It makes me feel like a convict!

I hate cheese. I really hate philly cheese in sushi!  Every one thinks that's weird, but there's just something about rotten milk I don't like.

It sure is hot today!  Good golly!  I sweat bullets!

I hate when my momma mice eat their babies.

I wish all my ball pythons ate f/t.

Our new flower bed grows alot of weeds.

My wife wants a new vehicle and I hate to tell her, but it's not happening too soon.

I've always had good work ethics, but am iffy about the future being affordable.  Right now it's just work and pay bills.  No saving, no investing.  Seems like when stock prices drop, I have no money to spare. Self disapline, I know!

I hate the proposed bans against our hobby.

I don't think this post will ever die!

----------


## Eyeball

OK lets give this a shot.....

1. I cant type to save my life so this list took me a few minutes!

2. Ive had an obsession with snakes my whole life.

3. Deathly afraid of heights so no flying for me....ever!!!

4. Cant stand pickles on onions, wow they taste bad. Other than that im not a picky eater ...6 foot tall/195 pounds

5. I have 2 kids and i have a hard time deciding if im a better dad than my dad, i know i a good dad in general but i compare my self to my father a lot.

6. I love McDonalds sweet tea a lot!!!

7. I cant sleep with out my wife beside me.......................

8. I love anime ( Bleach, Inuyasha) and Star Gate movies/series.

9 I am very comfortable with who i am ( Im so comfortable i can wear a kilt in public).

10. I have every right to wear the a fore mentioned kilt. Im Scott on my mothers side(Abercrombie) French/South Wales on my fathers side(Bryan).

11. Despite the cartoons and sci fi stuff listed above i am not a dweeb, Im tough as a coffin nail and can basically do any thing!!! :Cool:  :Snake:

----------


## alexOATH

I suppose I'll join in.

1. I can only eat garden fresh, home grown tomatos, the store bought ones taste icky.  :Razz: 

2. I'm a grammar nazi.

3. I only use Infusium 23 Shampoo/Conditioner everything else is mediocre. 

4. I'm a total nerd and love video games, especially Zelda =D.

5. I'm a dog person, even though I own a cat.

6. I've actually never tried any drug, not even pot. 

7. I used to hide in the circular clothing racks when I was little at Walmart and jump out and scare poor unsuspecting victims. (Did I mention I still get the urge to do this?)  :Razz: 

8. I'm addicted to slippers, I have two pairs, and I'm ALWAYS wearing them when I'm home. I'm also quite overprotective of them, you touch my slippers you die.

9. I could tell if hay was moldy or not just by smell by age three.

10. I have horrible posture/balance on my own two feet, but great posture/balance in a saddle. Go figure.

----------


## Kuba

i remembered a couple
11. I have a condition called dermagraphia. (google it)
12. I have to have french fries once a week.
13. I love ketchup to the point that i will eat it plain.
14. My eyes change color.
15. I stink at english
16. I like to argue.

----------


## jbean7916

OK looks like it's my turn!

1) I'm allergic to tomatoes and oranges (something in the acid) but not grapefruits

2) I didn't have a cavity until I was 22

3) I LOOOOOOOOOOVE Chipotle, I used to eat there almost 3x's a week  :Surprised: 

4) I prefer to drink sweet tea over anything else, including water

5) I bought my first house at 23 and my first tv at 25  :Razz: 

6) I'm a jeep girl, haven't owned anything else for over 8 years

7) I've had the same blow dryer since I was a Freshman in high school!

8) I'm "addicted" to my laptop and/or phone (according to my bf)

9) I'm a complete weirdo about the sheets and comforter being in place before sleeping (and heaven help us if the fitted sheet comes off in the middle of the night, I WILL get up to fix it)

10) My greatest fear is having my Achilles tendon slit, just the thought makes me go weak in the knees  :projectile:

----------


## 2kdime

Im afraid of heights

TV volume has to be an even number, as in 52 or 54, never odd.

----------


## Brunoheart

> Im afraid of heights
> 
> TV volume has to be an even number, as in 52 or 54, never odd.


Same here!

----------

_2kdime_ (06-09-2010)

----------


## jben

> TV volume has to be an even number, as in 52 or 54, never odd.





> Same here!


WOW! i thought i was the only one...LOL

----------

_2kdime_ (06-09-2010)

----------


## Michelle.C

1. I've kept reptiles since I was around 8, but didn't own a CB reptile until I was 17.
2. I'm a MW2 Junkie!
3. I didn't go to my first reptile show until I was 23.  :Razz: 
4. I despise Twilight, the books, the movies, the actors...everything. It makes me sick to my stomach.
5. On the other hand, I'm a huge horror movie freak. I love Zombie movies, even if they used to scare me. 
6. I've been playing Magic the Gathering since 1994. Not constantly, but..sometimes.  :Smile: 
7. I'm a Conservative liberal.
8. I'm a huge history buff. 
9. I'd rather stay awake all night and watch the sunrise than wake up and watch it rise.
10. I put myself in situations that I'm afraid of to get over the fear.
11. I've lived in 16 different states, but the south remains 'home' to me.
12. I love the rain and thunder. Nothing puts me to sleep faster.
13. PS3 > Xbox 360
14. I dislike modern country and most rap/hiphop. I do enjoy most other genres though, from classical/instrumental to death metal.
15. I LOVE Dr.pepper!

----------


## Exotic Python Designs

Im a shy guyHave worked 28 hrs straight!I almost died when I was little because of the chickenpoxit hit me good, lolNot an alcoholic but I like micheladas22yrs and have only had 2 girlfriendsno im not gay I LOVE womenHave used a Hayabusa without having any experience got it up to 60mphyeah baby!Hate guys that hit womenGot 2 tattoos'I can move my right hand vein to were it almost looks like a snake moving, hard to explainMy favorite TV show is Two and a Half Men

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Surprised this thread isn't still going... :Razz:

----------


## LadyOhh

1) I used to work in Law Enforcement, a Hospital, as well as a translator.

2) I've lived in Brazil, speak Portuguese and love the country (I did a program called Amigos de las Americas for two summers).

3) I am Blasian, half African American, half Chinese. Yes, I can speak Chinese (Cantonese to be precise). 

4) I love cartoons

5) I played REAL football in High School. Only female on the team for two years.

6) I almost had a record deal with a local record company here in Los Angeles, but I went the safe route and finished college instead. Now I just have my BS  :Wink:

----------


## H H Honey

1.) We lost our first baby, and have never recovered

2.) My wife hates public toilets 

3.) I don't agree with interracial adoption 

4.) I agree with all adoptions regardless of race

5.) I love President Obama

6.) I hate some of President Obama's Policys 

7.) I think Harvard is the best School in the world

8.) I belive the Ivy League is overrated 

9.) I am wierd and complicated 

10.) I really enjoy a good shave, a long run, and my beautiful wife

ALLRIGHT ENOUGH ALREADY! 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Buttons

I'm covered in tattoos from my head to my fingertips.
I've been a professional body piercer for 10yrs and have worked in this industry for 12yrs
I was a semi-pro BMX rider for 8yrs and rode BMX for 20yrs now
I grew up on a dairy farm
I had a 600HP car when I was 18-20. I wrote it off around a pole
At 17 I purchased my first motorcycle and sold it just over a year later when I realized I'd die on it
I HATE tomatoes
I drink daily
If someone threatens a friend in ANY way I'm the first to react (and it's usually not a good reaction)
At 15 I was arrested for car theft and spent a large amount of time in juvie
I went to college for computer tech/systems admin but never pursued a career in computers
I own my own business making tshirts, 1" pins and die-cut vinyl stickers
My friends say I'm the smartest person they've ever met
I spent grades 3-8 in "gifted" classes and was told I have the IQ of a genius
Even with a high IQ I make some really really bad decisions that get me in trouble
At one point in time I had 27 piercings.. I now have 3
If a girl looks at me and bites her lip she can pretty much get whatever she wants from me
I listen to hardcore/punk and have been involved in it since I was 13. Most of my friends play in bands.
I collected vinyl records for years and have recently started selling off most of my collection

----------


## Vypyrz

1) My mother got pregnant with me while she was on birth control pills...
2) Her water broke while she was on the Ferris Wheel at the Texas State Fair...
3) The night I was born, it was a full moon, and a hurricane hit the coast of Texas.
4) When I was 7 years old my babysitter snuck me into a Led Zepplin concert in Dallas, Texas...

----------


## Freakie_frog

1:  I'm the son of a Southern Baptist Preacher
2:  I hate spiders (the bug not the morph)
3:  I have broked every finger on both hands at least once
4:  I have tattoo's
5:  I'm the only person I know of that has had snakes delivered to a Bank. 
6:  My core Body temp is 99.8-100
7:  I've always wanted to play the violin 
8:  I've stuck a screw driver through my left hand before
9:  I have the honor of being Cinemark's theaters first Workmans comp claim for 1999
10: I've ridden a roller coster in the same car with Brad Pitt
11: My brother in law is friends with the members of 311

12: I'm going to be a father!

----------


## JenEric Reptiles

> 1:  I'm the son of a Southern Baptist Preacher
> 2:  I hate spiders (the bug not the morph)
> 3:  I have broked every finger on both hands at least once
> 4:  I have tattoo's
> 5:  I'm the only person I know of that has had snakes delivered to a Bank. 
> 6:  My core Body temp is 99.8-100
> 7:  I've always wanted to play the violin 
> 8:  I've stuck a screw driver through my left hand before
> 9:  I have the honor of being Cinemark's theaters first Workmans comp claim for 1999
> ...


congrats on becoming a father!!!

1.Born in Taipei Taiwan
2.Raised in Hawaii 30 years
3.Loves Tattoo's and peircings
4.Loves building mini trucks
5.FAV BAND IS 311 AND LINKINPARK!!
6.Loves snakes,even tough never had one in Hawaii
7.Is a big dork,computer geek and kid at heart.
8.used to have loooooooooong hair and is now bald
9. Has a beagle that I rescued from the desert
10.Is happily married

----------


## Seneschal

Very awesome thread! I'm enjoying reading everything!

1. I'm part Cherokee and part German and Austrian, and much of my family is dark-skinned and dark-haired and dark-eyed, but I'm pale, blonde, and blue-eyed. People don't believe me when I introduce them to my dad or sister.
2. I've broken my tailbone twice. Turns out that after the second time it doesn't really fuse back together, so now I can wiggle and pop it like a joint.
3. I faint whenever I see medical needles. Or the vials they keep the injections in before injecting you.
4. I seriously don't get why people think "get'rdone" is funny. 
5. Geeky or not, I shamelessly admit to making and wearing costumes to anime/comic book conventions, and most of the time I'm crossdressing. 
6. Anime/comic book conventions are AWESOME.
7. So is wearing costumes.
8. I have a weird paranoia about anything with eyes being in the bathroom with me--not even pictures of animals in magazines. So I cover them up.
9. I sing in the shower.
10. I dance in the rain.

----------


## CallmeUmaster

Ok ill give it a shot

1: i think Obama is a horrible president
2: Ive had a weird phobia of werewolves ever since i was 7
3: Im very comfortable with who i am, i love my piercings and wearing kilts etc
4: Im mostly German
5: Ive been suspended from school more times than i can count
6: im a very picky eater
7: I hate the whole " emo/scene " thing with a passion
8: i despise twilight
9: Ive toured europe
10: I have a bad temper
11: i dont have many friends
12: ive kept reptiles since i was 5 ( my first was a leo gecko )
13: Slipknot has been my favorite band ever since i can remember
14: I think inter-racial is wrong
15: Im not much of a people person
16: i hate sports
17: I hate living in georgia
18: i like xbox360 more than ps3
19: i have an obsession with Zombies!
20: i have a very twisted since of humor
21: ive been with my girlfriend for 3 years
22: i love concerts!
23: i HATE odd numbers
24: i hate rap with a passion
25: I HATE CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think ill leave it at #25 for now  :Razz:

----------


## tonkatoyman

1. there are two things about me you should already know from someone else's post.
2. I have lived in about 26 different places over my life.
3. My father flew the worlds fastest jet for his day (mach II i think)
4. I have spoken in public forums on two continents
5. I was afraid of snakes at one time LOL 
6. I was a magician in my youth
7. I am the husband of a magnificent woman, and the father of two fantastic young men.
8. I work in the construction industry thus my name.

With the two from the other post that makes ten.
See ya.

----------


## Lolo76

Haven't had a chance to read through all your posts yet, but I look forward to learning about y'all!  :Wink:  In the meantime, here are my 10 random facts...

1. I play 8 musical instruments - viola, violin, piano, oboe, english horn, clarinet, alto recorder and guitar.
2. I have at least 13 tattoos (losing count!) and a bunch of piercings.
3. People frequently mistake me for a lesbian, and sometimes I wish I were... men are frustrating.  :Cool: 
4. I'm already rare as a natural redhead, and I have blue eyes... a true anomaly, as most redheads have green or amber.
5. I lost 55lbs about 5 years ago, and have managed to keep it off.
6. My father worked at the White House when I was born, and I met Pres. Carter @ age 5 - my reaction was "he's funny looking."  :Embarassed: 
7. I'm a Jewish Agnostic... figure that one out, LOL.
8. My 7 month-old nephew is the _spitting image_ of me, and looks nothing like my sister (his mom).
9. I dropped out of college twice, but managed to get a Master's degree at age 30.
10. I am a third-generation librarian, following my mother and late grandfather.

----------


## Lolo76

> 14: I think inter-racial is wrong


Interracial _what_, exactly? I have to say, I'm surprised to see this on TWO posts in the last page... didn't realize it was still such an issue.  :Sad:  For the record, almost all of my relationships have been interracial, which is why I'm a little irked by these comments - you're totally entitled to your opinion, I am just curious as to what & why.

----------


## MikeV

Well, I have some interesting things about me, so here they are

1. I have almost no friends. I dislike people

2. my kindness on the internet is 1000000000000000000% greater than what I give out in real life (im sort of a prick...)

3. I feel better talking on the internet

4. I have Reynauds Syndrome, Extreme Insomnia and Fibromyalgia

5. My birth certificate was wrong. It stated my birth date as "July 19" instead of June 19

6. I was almost killed while playing nicky nicky 9 doors with some friends (long story short, a 70 something year old man jumped out of a bush at us with a massive butcher knife and chased us swinging it violently in every direction) He was also arrested and charged with molesting his child (so he was crazy..)

(so yes, ive had a near death experience)

7. My Avo lives in portugal and raises cattle  :Dancin' Banana: 

8. I am half italian half portuguese

9. I drank 3 cups of PURE vodka, no mix at age 15 and didn't even get buzzed

10. I have broken all fingers, toes, my elbo once on each arm, Left wrist and knee while skateboarding


Ill leave it there for now

----------


## DMTWI

1. I'm allergic to cats and beer.

2. I don't have cable TV, but True Blood is my favorite show anyway.

3. Gasoline smells really good to me.

4. Favorite time of the day is dusk and dawn.

5. I really dislike doing any type of math.

6. I've been riding motorcycles since 8th grade.

7. Rum & Mt. Dew is my favorite drink.

8. I have at least 30+ hours of tattoo work done on myself.

9. Got my first boa at 11 years of age.

10. I've been married for 26 years. My wife would think this should be listed first.

11. I'm most likely one of the older members on this forum.

12. Dogs are my favorite animal, pit bull type breeds are at the top.

13. I like peanut butter and chocolate, not peanut butter cups though, yuk.

14. Flyleaf is an awesome band. Remember, I'm old....   :Very Happy: 

15. A dirty windshield really bugs me....ha, pun I guess.

----------


## Jerhart

I can solve the Rubik's cube in under 3 minutes.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I can solve the Rubik's cube in under 3 minutes.


 :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## smoffler

I can blow spit bubbles off my tongue lol 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

1) Ive had stitches twice, both times on my face.
2) Ive never broken a bone
3) Im addicted to Call of Duty MW2 on XBOX360
4) I snowboard
5) I love Trampolines

----------


## AkHerps

I cannot smell or taste.

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

6)

I have an* OLD* reptile book from when ball python morphs were just hitting the scene. As in pastels were just comming out... (im guessing it was printed around 2000? when i was 8 years old lol)

And Ironically enough I didnt know about it until AFTER I got my first ball python (after wanting one for years) and didnt come across the book until this year... yet we had it the whole time...

----------


## Valentine Pirate

1) My first job was working for a circus 
2) I was fluent in Norwegian before English, but have since lost it due to non-use  :Sad: 
3) I learned fire-spinning and juggling for a senior project
4) Was born on a cursed island
5) Learned how to shoot and fish before I went to elementary school
6) Was home schooled for the first few grades 
7) I have no lucky numbers or favorite colors 
8) Am an artist, but I LOVE mathematics and science 

Seems random enough  :Dancin' Banana:  Don't want to put it ALL down

----------


## Alexandra V

1. I'm a vegetarian, almost vegan, but all of my pets are obligate carnivores.
2. I can eat tacos all day, all the time, even when I'm not hungry.
3. I've never stuck to playing just one instrument for more than 5 months.
4. I only learned to ride a bike without training wheels at age 7, but am now a devoted cyclist.
5. I could never do monkey bars at the park.
6. Sloths scare the living daylights out of me.
7. I once fell backwards out of a bunk bed while trying to bring my cat up with me, and landed on my feet, still holding the cat.
8. There's a dent in my forehead from a baseball.
9. As a kid I loved sharks, but was petrified of manatees, possibly the most docile creature in the sea.
10. I don't remember my natural hair color.

----------


## sorakitty

1) I've broken or fractured my big toe by dropping a pallet on it. ^^
2) I have three tattoos, and 5 piercings.
3) My farm is called Aggravation Acres.
4) I enjoy watermelon with vinilla bean coolatta's from Dunkin Donuts.
5) I very much so enjoy anime and manga.
6) Anime Conventions are my life.
7) I've had braces.
8) I had 4 baby teeth pulled that will never be replaced with adult teeth.

----------


## 2kdime

You poor soul

Why cant you smell or taste if I may ask?






> I cannot smell or taste.

----------


## AkHerps

> You poor soul
> 
> Why cant you smell or taste if I may ask?



I was born that way.  I don't remember what the doctor said since I was diagnosed when I was little, but basically I'm missing the nerves that would connect those two senses to my brain.  Or something along those lines.

----------


## h00blah

1) i was born on friday the 13th
2) i am a videogame tester
3) i've fractures both arms and legs and many fingers
4) i hate milk
5) i am really beastly at COD, and guitar hero
6) i have been growing my hair for 6 years

more later  :Very Happy:

----------


## Deadly_Legend

I'm still new, so this will let you guys get to know me a bit too!
soo if i kill the thread like usual, i apologize.

1. I'm a freshmen at USI (University of Southern Indiana)
2. I want to Major in Biology, and Minor in Education
3. The only thing i will drink is Coke, unless im in the mood for homemade lemonade.
4. I drive a 2007 mustang (yes, its a stick shift)
5. My first reptile was/is a Bearded Dragon, her name is Lizzy
6. My first snake was/is Temperance, my Red Tail Boa.
7. I LOVE seafood and steak
8. In the first two weeks i had texting i sent over 2500 texts
9. I'm fluent in sarcasm
10. I LOVE the t.v. show Bones (hence my boas name)

----------


## jjsnakedude

1. I am fluent in Spanish.
2. I can play Violin and piano and also teach them.
3. I am LDS.
4. Homschooled for 5 years last one in TJed
5. Oldest of 6 siblings.
6. I love breads of any tyoe and could eat it as my staple diet
7. Recently squashed my middle right finger and its permanantly mishappen. 
8. Love to read ( I am half way through my third time of the Harry Potter series this time in Spanish)
9. I dont like football, soccer, baseball and lots of other sports except swiming. ( I love swiming and am on a swimteam)
10. Love classical Music
11. I love to fish.
12.  I have never cussed or sweared ever.
13. I love gazelles and when I have 10+ acres i will keep a herd of Blackbuck Antelope and possibly Thompsons Gazelle
14. I love to play Monopoly City, Risk and Settlers of Catan.
15. Our family watches TV about every month.  :Cool: 
16. I love making money. 
17.  I really really want to visit New York City
18. I peed the bed until I was 10
19. When I was like 4 the Movie Dinosaur came out and we went to see it.  I was soo terrified of the "Carnotaurs" that when ever a train whistled by our house I thought it would wake them up and they would come to eat me.  I also had nightmares nearly every night of meat-eating dinos interupting a nice dream and utimatley eating me for about 8 years.  :Razz:

----------


## smd58

1. i work in a pet store (i know, but i have to work)
2. i like the denver broncos (win or lose sence the 70s)
3. i cant spell (get my name wroung all the time)
4. i get lost going anywhere (even in my naborhood, see #3)
5. my koi habbits is as bad as my snake one (4000 gall pond)
6. i am trying to loose wight (just want to be aroud longer)
7. i want a bigger motorcycle (only got a 802)
8. i want a new commaro (just because i want one)
9. i have 6 kids 10 grandkids (boy am i old)
10. nicename is grump pa (i tell them all the time iam sweet and lovable)

----------


## Johnny V

1.) i work at a tattoo shop
2.) i was a touring musician
3.) i love math and science
4.) i have vintage rickenbacker 4003 bass guitar
5.) i love video games (although i dont play them everyday anymore)
6.) i love art, poetry, and dancing
7.) i read more books then i watch television
8.) i am a terrible speller
9.) i have awfull penmenship
10.) i breakdance.

----------


## Johnny V

> 1-used to follow the Grateful Dead around the country
> 
> 2-still love my wife even after knowing her 35 years.
> 
> 3-My son is the best thing that ever happened to me.
> 
> 4-Love to scuba dive in warm water but used to dive cold as well.
> 
> 5-Don't ride my Harley as much because now I am a dad.
> ...



i will be at the whites plains expo too, awesome i can't wait.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

im a picky eater
i fish almost year round
i race cars and sport bikes
I love portuguese food
i own a blackberry or 4 
im moving to FL from Ny 
chicken parm is my all time favorite food

----------


## Manasa

I have 4 tatoo's and getting at least 1 more
I love motorcycles, had my own sportbike
I love muscle cars or any fast car
I drive a jeep and yes I've wheeled it
I am married to my high school sweetheart
I don't care what others think of me
I can be kinda girly girl
I can be difficult to live with
My favorite colors are purple, pink and red
We have 4 snakes, 1 savanah, 1 dog, 1 cat and misc lizards from our back yard

----------


## shescountry89

1. I love watching Walker Texas Ranger  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
2. I can live off of Saralees Roasted Chicken Breast lunch meat, it's sooo good.
3. I have never owned an ipod or mp3 player.
4. When I was younger, I had a obsession with Goosebumps.
5. The only man in my life, is my 8 year old Rottweiler  :Smile:  He's the best.
6. I want to breed either Mastiffs, or Great Danes.
7. My dream snake is a Desert Ball Python & a O.T Hypo Pasteldream Jungle Boa.
8. My Varsity Football Coach at my highschool said I could throw a better spiral than half the guys on the team  :Very Happy: 
9. I am 2" taller than my dad, he's 5'5  :Razz: 
10. I want to live in Tennessee.

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

1. My boyfriend and I have been together since I was in the seventh grade
2. I train dogs, hopefully for a living some day
3. I will be moving into my own house, that we are building, in the spring
4. I never attended a public high school, but will be graduating next year~
5. I want to raise alpacas and use their wool to make my own socks and hats
6. I really want a pair of pure bred cattle dogs
7. When my kennel is up and running I plan to take in as many foster dogs as I can handle, train them, and find them forever homes (hopefully not falling for any of them  :Razz: )
8. I am an excellent judge of character, I can see straight through anyone
9. If I never speak to any person I am blood related to again, I would be a better person for it
10. I'm currently learning French and Sign Language

----------


## Loki1108

1. I've been in a relationship with my bf for just over 2.5 yrs (2yrs, 7mos, and 12 days  :Razz: )
2. We plan on getting married next year, when he finishes basic training and tech school for the Air Force  :Very Happy: 
3. I've never been farther west than Mississippi, farther north than Tennesse/ North Carolina, but been to all states in between
4. I just got my ball python 9 days ago and he's already my lovebug  :Very Happy: 
5. Ice scraping together just bothers me...
6. The smell of beer makes me sick to my stomach and sends shivers down my spine
7. I was raised by "yankees" and have some habits, though I was born and raised in the South...
8. My bf finds it hilarious to tease me about #7  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
9. I'm German, Italian, Irish, Dutch, and poss. Native American
10. I've NEVER been on a rollercoaster... 
11. I can't go more than 3 days without a coca cola, I start scratching my arms, and get headaches...
12. Im not a fan of spiders, the morph or the 8 legged variety...
14. I refuse to wear dresses, and will probably wear slacks and a nice shirt instead of that for my wedding 
15. I just realized I skipped 13...
16. I don't feel like fixing it.

----------


## CustomChevyGuy

these are pretty cool, so i'll join in:

1. I've wanted a snake since I was like 3; I now have 2 and when finances allow, will get more
2. I wanted to be a USAF fighter pilot when I was growing up, but in 5th grade I was told I was too tall.
3. Since then I've been all about fast cars (mainly classic muscle)
4. Women with some ink or a piercing are a huge turn on
5. Senior year of HS, I wrote a list of 10 things I wanted to do before my 10 year reunion, I have done all but 2 (have my own business- working on it, & get married- waiting for it)
6. I thrive on competition, if its not competitive, then I'll make it competitive, or I wont do it
7. I've lived in Fl for most of my life and love it, but don't want to live here forever unless i can find some wide open land to buy
8. I people tell me I'm shy, and intense..but in reality I'm easy going and focused
9. It took me forever to feel comfortable with my height
10. People always remember me for my blue eyes.

----------


## Kymberli

1. I breed and sell Miniature Donkeys.
2. I'm 5'9" (I've heard "wow, you're tall" more times than I care to hear).
3. I have an "above average" IQ.
4. I dropped out of High School, but still received a diploma years later.
5. I'm a "mutt", but I am mostly German and Danish.
6. I'm a "Tomboy" with the occasional girly side, and have been my entire life.
7. I own a 1985 BMW 535i that has never been involved in an accident.
8. I have a serious addiction to Diet Coke.
9. I'm obsessed with tattoos and piercings (have 4 piercings, 1 tattoo, and size 0 gauged ears).
*10. The most shocking fact about me, that will never cease to muster up an amusing reaction in others, is my actual birth date. * 



Well, that was fun.

----------


## Redneck_Crow

1.  I'm allergic to onions.

2.  I have named my guns.  My dresser drawer gun is a 1911 45ACP Colt named "Fear no evil."

3.  I am wearing earrings made out of ammonites.

4.  I use a 25lb dinosaur coprolite for a doorstop.

5.  I am an administrator on a theology debate website.

6.  I share my bedroom with four snakes and an opossum.

7.  I lived in Taiwan when I was a kid and got in big trouble for catching a cobra.

8.  When the tornado sirens go off I'm the first one out the door with my camera.

9.  I make my own soap.

10.  I am addicted to Klondike Solitaire.

11.  My hair is just shy of three feet long.

12.  I have a black rat snake buddy that hangs out in my rosebushes and I feed him just about once a week.

----------


## Big Dave

1. My favorite pizza is Onion
2. My first car was a '78 Austin Mini
3. I am 2nd degree Brown Belt in Karate
4. I met Zack Wylde
5. I used to own 2 Percheron Draft Horses
6. I dug my 5000 gallon koi pond by hand
7. I build tube amplifiers from scratch
8. I have never been stung by a bee or wasp
9. I have petted a moose
10. I dreamt I was in a bad car accident and it happened 12 hours later
11. Nine Inch Nails and Black Label Society are my favorite bands
12. I can intimidate people as I am rather a big guy, but I have been told I am a *****cat

----------


## CustomChevyGuy

> 1. I breed and sell Miniature Donkeys.
> 2. I'm 5'9" (I've heard "wow, you're tall" more times than I care to hear).
> 3. I have an "above average" IQ.
> 4. I dropped out of High School, but still received a diploma years later.
> 5. I'm a "mutt", but I am mostly German and Danish.
> 6. I'm a "Tomboy" with the occasional girly side, and have been my entire life.
> 7. I own a 1985 BMW 535i that has never been involved in an accident.
> 8. I have a serious addiction to Diet Coke.
> 9. I'm obsessed with tattoos and piercings (have 4 piercings, 1 tattoo, and size 0 gauged ears).
> ...


#5 - i've got a similar mutt background - German/Polish/Native American

 #7 - sounds like a great vehicle

#10 - let me guess, were you born on leap day?

----------


## Twiz

1. I could eat pizza or authentic Mexican food for the rest of my life and never get sick of it.
2. I'm immune to poison ivy, oak and sumac. 
3. When I was little I would sneak pets into my room after asking my mom and she said no.
4. I got into an accident with the first sports car I ever bought...the day I bought it.
5. I refuse to play guitar with plastic picks, I use picks fashioned from gem stones.
6. I still get stage fright even though I've been performing for 8 years now.
7. My first pet was a gold fish I won at a carnival, he lived for 10 years.
8. I dropped out of high school halfway through my senior year and got perfect scores on my GED 3 years later.
9. I absolutely love driving in dangerous conditions especially heavy snow covered roads and white outs.
10. My dream job is to be a legal medical marijuana caregiver. I'm applying for school to learn environmental horticulture in preparation for this.

----------


## Jeremy Browning

hmm...
1. I was an Anti-PETA vegetarian for three years.... Then i switched to the Paleo diet where you eat only meat nuts and fruits and veggies.. NO processed foods, I was very healthy on it felt great and all but had no real reason to be on it (i have a history of having a good metabolism and have never had weight issues), and i couldent stay away from soda for long so after a year i switched back to eating like anormal person.
2. My obsession for herps started when i was little.. i used to look at pics of snakes all day but then it went away until i was 12 when i got my first beardie.. after that my collection exploded.
3.When i was younger i shot a corn kernal out of an airsoft gun which broke our new TV... ouch!
4.I love the most rare reptiles.
5. I didn't notice when a 10-15 foot Green anaconda was biting my arm, until i heard my blood dripping.
6. i have little feeling left in my hands seen as i bring monitors to educational shows and b-day parties and don't clip nails or bring gloves because gloves make people think that the monitor is mean. And one monitor i bring is a blue tree with untrimmed nails.. OUCH

----------


## Simple Man

Here goes everything!

1. I had a junior year college reading level in 2nd grade (you read that right)

2. I once bought a car in Jersey and drove it home to Washington. *Best road trip evah!*

3. I owned snakes since I was 6 or 7. I can't even remember it was so long ago.

4. I've almost died twice officially. Some of the other stories aren't family friendly. Once when I was 4 from dehydration and another when I was 22?ish from flying out of a windshield. I have the Harry Potter scar to prove it. You could see my skull! My hair now has a strange twist on my hairline.

5. I don't have cable tv or watch tv at all. (I have cable internet)

6. I went to Catholic private schools my whole life. (Yes, what they say about Catholic girls is true  :Wink:  )

7. I'm a real undercover computer nerd. I've been building computers and networking since I was a little kid. I just recently finished my first degree and am starting my BAS in the fall! (To get PAID! ...and support my snake habit)

8. I'm borderline OCD about cleaning and taking notes (my snakes benefit greatly from this)

9. I'm huge into A/V and shopped at Magnolia Hi-Fi since I got my first job in high school. I even ended up working there for quite awhile. When it comes to high-end A/V. I'm the dude. I have a nice calibrated 50" 1080p as my computer monitor.

10. I have almost 4500 albums in my collection. Some people say they love all types of music. I really do  :Smile: 

Regards,

B

----------


## DennisB

1.  Im 100% Polish, and speak it fluently
2.  Im an amazing cook
3.  I play the piano
4.  I go to the beach WAY too much
5.  I used to weigh 300lbs, but im currently at 200
6.  if i was taller than 5'11 id be playing D-1 football right now...
7.  i own two frogs, 2 snakes, an iguana, and adopted an 8yr old dog
8.  I have 12 tattoos.   1 of a snake, 1 of a snapping turtle, and 1 of an iguana
9.  Im 2 years away from getting my bachelors degree
10.  Im alot smarter than everyone thinks i am.  For some reason people are always surprised when they find out how smart i actually am


Extra:  Ive competed in a couple food eating competitions, and have won all of them.  Most of my friends say my future career should be as a competitive eater

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

1. I hate the words "Moist" and "Parched".
2. I have a bad temper, and have trouble controlling it.
3. My left ear itches currently.
4. I just itched it.
5. I am obsessed with shooting, and my guns.
6. I tend to be a jokester. 
7. I am 5'11"
8. Have you heard?
9. I thought everyone has heard....
10. Oh, im talking about THE BIRDS THE WORD. THE BIRD BIRD BIRD BIR BIR BIRDS THE WORD!!!!! 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## deathadder1069

1. I dislike seeing coats left on the floor instead of being hung up on the hooks
2. I used to have long hair down to my azz but i chopped it off and now i shave it off
3. I love to cook and can cook almost anything and comes out better than restaurants
4. I play guitar and bass and own 5 guitars
5. Gun owner and proud of it
6. Addicted to ball pythons
7. Cant stand anything thats trendy and I dont follow the crowds
8. I drive a Chevy pickup
9. My ultimate car is an '84 Grand National 
10. I tend to count in binary code in my head for no reason, wonder if it means anything

----------


## python_addict

I love old threads! lol
1. Cant stand people who cant speak properly (slang irritates me I will walk away if I dont know    what you are talking about)
2. Very addicted to snakes of all kinds  :Sad: 
3. I play the piano
3. I draw and paint all the time just out of boredom
4. I feel sort of spoiled driving my pink '96 ford mustang I love it  :Very Happy: 
5. Im obsessed with my boyfriends abdominals lol kind of embarrasing
6. Im adopted
7. Im hiding a big secret from my family (im engaged)
8. Im so not a shy person
9.  I PLAY VIDEO GAMES ALL THE TIME actually I was up till 7am playing a game and finally beat it
10. Im afraid of chimpanzees and clowns like deathly afraid of them
11. Thunderstorms are amazing I love them (one is going on right now)
12. I look younger than what I really am  :Sad:

----------


## Quacking-Terror

This is awesome.

1. I used to play WoW, not anymore.  It got boring.  
2. I am obsessed with the webcomic LFG (Looking For Group).
3. Richard is my favorite character from that webcomic.
4. I love MUD's.  I run my own, and have for a few years.  If you don't know what this is, wiki it!
5. I have no front teeth.  In fact, all of my teeth are in bad shape. I didn't take care of them when I was younger.  It used to bother me, now I tell people "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth"
6. I met my wife/fiance/girlfriend (Interchangeable with us) online 7 years ago.
7. I moved from Alaska to Indiana to be with her.  Best decision ever.
8. My friends are very important to me. I will do anything for a friend.
9. I love RPG's, be it console or PC.
10. I have always wanted to work in or own a pet store.
11. I can't sing very well, but I love going for long walks and listening to Poison, Bon Jovi, Metallica, and others.
12. I love to read and write.
13. I have a short attention span so I have several half-done or barely started stories on my computer.
14. My snake blog is the most fun I've had writing in many years.

I think that's everything I need to cover for now  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kymberli

> #5 - i've got a similar mutt background - German/Polish/Native American
> 
>  #7 - sounds like a great vehicle
> 
> #10 - let me guess, were you born on leap day?


It is a great vehicle, by far!

I was referring more towards the actual year I was born. The month and day of my birth date is posted on my profile.  :Smile:  Nice try though!

Another random fact about me: I'm deathly afraid of 18-wheelers. Any of those big diesel trucks.. When I first began driving I'd have anxiety attacks if one drove by me.  :Embarassed:

----------


## python_addict

> I love old threads! lol
> 1. Cant stand people who cant speak properly (slang irritates me I will walk away if I dont know    what you are talking about)
> 2. Very addicted to snakes of all kinds 
> 3. I play the piano
> 3. I draw and paint all the time just out of boredom
> 4. I feel sort of spoiled driving my pink '96 ford mustang I love it 
> 5. Im obsessed with my boyfriends abdominals lol kind of embarrasing
> 6. Im adopted
> 7. Im hiding a big secret from my family (im engaged)
> ...


forgot a few
13. love absolutely LOVE screamo metal music!!! :Party on: 
14. I am 50% native american and proud of it
15. I love reading all I ever ask for on christmas are ball pythons and books lol never get either of them but oh well

----------


## BallsUnlimited

This is my addiction an it makes me money  :Smile:

----------


## CustomChevyGuy

> 1.  Im 100% Polish, and speak it fluently
> 2.  Im an amazing cook
> 3.  I play the piano
> 4.  I go to the beach WAY too much
> 5.  I used to weigh 300lbs, but im currently at 200
> 6.  if i was taller than 5'11 id be playing D-1 football right now...
> 7.  i own two frogs, 2 snakes, an iguana, and adopted an 8yr old dog
> 8.  I have 12 tattoos.   1 of a snake, 1 of a snapping turtle, and 1 of an iguana
> 9.  Im 2 years away from getting my bachelors degree
> 10.  Im alot smarter than everyone thinks i am.  For some reason people are always surprised when they find out how smart i actually am


I think #2 is related to #1 - at least that's what I tell people. I'm German/polish on my dads side 

I wonder if #10 related to #1 as most people assume?  :Very Happy:   :Wag of the finger:

----------


## CustomChevyGuy

> Here goes everything!
> 
> 1. I had a junior year college reading level in 2nd grade (you read that right)
> 
> 2. I once bought a car in Jersey and drove it home to Washington. *Best road trip evah!*
> 
> 3. I owned snakes since I was 6 or 7. I can't even remember it was so long ago.
> 
> 4. I've almost died twice officially. Some of the other stories aren't family friendly. Once when I was 4 from dehydration and another when I was 22?ish from flying out of a windshield. I have the Harry Potter scar to prove it. You could see my skull! My hair now has a strange twist on my hairline.
> ...


#9 - That's really cool. I'd be into it if I had the income to support it. I was a Service/Operations Manager for a high end A/v shop for almost 3 years ( I was laid off) We sold everything from Marantz to McIntosh..some amazing eq there..solid state amps, monster speakers that put you into the instruments, not just in the music!

Curious what brand of screen that is? Sony or Mits by chance?

#10 - also very cool! I've got several gigs of music, and many on cd as well. not sure how many in albums it would actually be.. :Good Job:

----------


## fr3nchvanilla

1. I'm French Canadian/ Metis /Welsh
2. I have mild OCD, everything needs to be clean and proper. Doors closed ALL THE WAY
3. I read 23 novels last month, and am hoping to finish the entire Stephen King collection by the end of the year. I also still read the White Pine books every year :$
4. I have a huge crush on Albert Einstein
5. I've never broken a bone, or sprained anything
6. Between the ages 8-9 I thought I was pocahontas and wore a variety of costumes and moccasins. My best friends mother banned me from "healing her" (which consisted of putting crushed leaves and flowers into her cuts)
7. I currently have 4 tattoos, 6 piercings 
8. I can read/write/speak fluent English and French and conversational Spanish
9. I'm going to Australia in 3 years for Uni, and hopefully stay
10. I've lived on my own since I was 16
11. I'm immune to chicken pox
12. I have a paper white birthmark in the shape of a paw on my outer thigh

----------


## AK907

Hmm...

1.) I live in the middle of the world's largest Amish settlement.
2.) I have many tattoos, but all are easily concealed with normal clothing.
3.) I'm 5'11".
4.) I'm a recovering alcoholic.
5.) I would never own a Chrysler product.
6.) I'm terrified of spiders, scorpions and similar "bugs", but I have a pet rose hair tarantula and I would own many more if my wife let me.
7.) I married my wife in Las Vegas because she was 17. There is a 7 year age difference between us.
8.) I love flying in my parents planes, but I am terrified of flying commercially.
9.) I am terrified of riding in cars with other people driving.
10.) I play guitar, bass and drums. I have played all three in different bands.
11.) I hate rap, hip hop, R&B and pretty much anything you'll hear on the radio these days.
12.) I am a progressive metal fanatic, especially doom metal and metal from Sweden and Finland. Very little of what I listen to will ever be heard of the radio.
13.) I cannot feel most of my stomach due to impaling myself on my bicycle handlebars when I was 15.
14.) I fear no pepper! Jalapenos are for babies. The hotter the better.
15.) I've always been fascinated with tornadoes.

----------


## heathers*bps

Ok here's some things about me:

I fart and burp all the time.
I love crotch rockets. One day I WILL own a Honda cbr.
I am a goof ball. I love making people laugh, even at my own expense.
I can't help but bust out laughing when someone trips and falls or hurts themselves in some way. My kids get mad at me for it.
I love to color.
I'm a huge adrenaline junky.
I'm addicted to tattoos and piercings.

----------


## sniper

1 i'm 6ft 4
2 i hunt and trap
3 I do tattoo ( i Have 27)
4 into guns and reloading
5i don't drink soda tea only
6 my fav color purple
7 fav food  deer meat
8 fastest car i owned 1970 GTO
9 best time of the year summer
10 love being me :Smile:

----------


## myanney

1. I enjoy pushing myself even if it nearly comes to an injury
2. I am not an open book, mostly because of minor trust issues
3. Biggest dark chocolate addict you may ever know
4. I prefer overcast days, but that's due to how easily I burn as a Redhead
5. I kinda want a Blood Python after I move out...graduation gift from the folks? Unlikely, but a girl can dream!
6. I don't think silence is awkward
7. I love my chickens, and some of them are 10+ years old
8. It takes a special person to really irritate me. 
9. Never really followed sports, though sometimes I wish I did
10. I love ballroom dancing and am in search of the perfect partner!

----------


## RyanT

> 1. I'm a surrogate mom (x2, on meds now to cycle for #3, who will be a sibling to #2). 
> 2. I was a single teenage mom but my I beat the stereotype. I have a good job, own my own home, and my son's father and I are good friends (still single, but content that way)
> 3. I used to ride horses but I'm just pregnant too often now
> 4. I'm getting ready to go back to school to get my Masters but I'm not quite sure what I want to do yet. Right now I am just an RN. I need more letters behind my name!
> 5. Genetics fascinate me
> 6. I like to sleep in the cold
> 7. One of my sisters and my nephew are adopted
> 8. I play piano and used to play clarinet and bassoon
> 9. I'm very smart
> ...



 :Good Job: 

 :Smile:

----------


## RyanT

I wanna play too!


1. I have 3 truly great kids that are my purpose for existing.
2. I'm only 30 but have been married for over 10 years...been a hell of a chore from day one. Finally found a peaceful way to co-exist together.
3. I can't stand pretentious snobs, people that think they're FAR more important than they really are, delusional people, talkers, know-it-alls that are trying to compensate for the fact they know nothing, liars, fakes, phonies, idiots, etc...Yeah, 98% of my species isn't worth my time.  :Smile: 
4. I've been obsessed with and studying snakes since I was a year and a half old when I watched Raiders of the Lost Ark with my grandfather...There is NO creature like a snake. To understand them is the window to understanding a lot of other things more clearly.
5. I am so liberal I even scare myself sometimes - borderline Anarchist.
6. Religion is the most detrimental thing mankind has ever done to itself. It's a disease and I have no sympathy whatsoever for its victims.
7.  **removed by dr del**
8. Pieds are so overrated...
9. Perception is reality.
10. I couldn't care less what you think.
11. My opinion is just as useless and unimportant as yours.  :Very Happy: 
12. I could go on and on...Haha...

----------


## dragonrider

1. I'm a Canadian
2. I'm Christian
3. I hate taking baths, it's like sitting in your own dirt, showers are much better
4. I'm a tomboy, but I wear skinny jeans because they are comfortable
5. Girl Guides sucks, I'm a "Boy Scout" 
6. I have a photographic memory and am apparently the smartest person my friends know
7. I don't like when people comment on how smart I am, it's kind of embaressing
8. took me 3 years to convince my parents to let me have a snake :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
9. Don't like fast food, or processed food, other then that I eat almost anything.
10. My sister has almost killed herself 4 times and counting, none of them were on purpose, she is 8
11. I've moved across the country 3 times
12. I don't like pop, the music or the drink
13. I've loved bugs, reptiles, amphibians, and other crawlies since I was little
14. At one point I wanted to be an entomologist, then an astro physicist, then a herpatologist, and now I've settled on a heart surgeon
15. I'm weird
16. I have 2 siblings, a little brother (9) and a little sister (8)

----------


## MasonC2K

I am 5'10-ish.
I used to play drums.
I used to play guitar.
I have really crappy eyesight. Did you know they stop counting at 2400?
I've had every kind of pet you can have legally in the city limits.
I hate liquirish.
I like my steak medium rare.
Ketchup is the only real condiment. I hate mustard and mayo.
I can eat levels of chocolate most people can't handle.
Despite the fact that I hate 99% of all children, I really would like to have one of my own.
I am Christian by faith. Baptist by membership.

----------


## doom92muffin

1. I've had nearly 2 death encounters with my ball python (god bless her soul) 
2. I'm scared of clowns,heights and live rats O.o 
3. I loves to cook/bake
4. Have a deep dislike for todays music >.>
5. Split my knee open on a nail -.- 
6. I have a ego problem/extremely bad temper ..call me arrogant if you wish 
7. Hate people who dont take pride in ones self 
8. Cant stand people who cant speak right/type
9. Hate stupid girls/people who are just sloppy all around ...hah 
10. Lion king is my favorite movie of all time 
11. I'm huge jrock fan (miyavi is gorgeous Melody isnt good enough for him) 
12. I can do anything better than anyone else 
13. Cant swim worth a damn 
14. Guess you can say i am a feminine hygeine prduct 
15. I hold grudges once we become semi friends i own your soul 
16. I'll never admit i'm wrong/defeat
17. I like to argue 
18. Dislike people who smoke 
19. Most people who come by me see me as a hated person 
20. I might come off as very rude at first as long as you dont double cross me we are ok <.<  
21. My favorite colour is red 
22. Trying to see where i fit in at seems nothing works 
23. weighted less than a gallon of milk it was bananas 
my tummy is growling badly  :Tears:

----------


## King-Godzilla

1.) I'm a Christian
2.) I've been on two short-term missionary trips: one to the Philippines in 2003 and one to Peru last year
3.) I'm a Purple Belt in Tae Kwon Do
4.) My first reptile pet was a rescued Green Iguana when I was 12. Named her "Godzilla"
5.) I'm a fan of Godzilla movies (seen all 28 Japanese movies...and unfortuanately the 1998 US one...but excited for America's second attempt in 2012)
6.) I'm currently going to college for a degree in Vet Tech
7.) I do a free educational show on reptiles for a local Christian school a few times a year to show children that reptiles aren't the scary monsters seen on TV and in stories
8.) I'm 6'1 and currently weigh 157 lbs
9.) I wore a kilt to school...twice
10.) I love the WWE; going to Monday Night Raw on Sept. 19th and I'm pumped! You Can't See Me!  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## rabernet

> 12. I can do anything better than anyone else 
> 13. Cant swim worth a damn


Bet you can't swim better than me!  :Razz:

----------


## JamieH

Ok Ill bite  :Very Happy:  

1. Im female, and only drive big v8 trucks, or jeeps. 
2. Im 19 and engaged.
3. Im engaged to the love of my life. 
4. My fiance turned me into a gear head, like in the " I can change my oil" and the " did you see the new dodge?!?" kind of ways. 
5. Top Gear is my favorite show. 
6. Call Of Duty Black OPs is my favorite game. ( for PS3 of course)
7. I hate tomatoes, but like ketchup.
8. I always use full sentences in my texts messages.
9. Summer <3 
10. Im a neat freak. 
11. I want to learn french. 
12. I want to move to Aussie. 
13. I have a "way" with animals. Esp. ones that everyone says are agressive. They just love me. 


Theres more, but they'll have to wait, Im about to eat some AWESOME chicken wings  :Razz: 
You know your jealous  :Cool:

----------


## doom92muffin

yo's Raber
I asure you i wont have any problem betting you and rubing it in your face
Will need a inner tube though.  :Wink: 

1. If i dont like something i'll tell you how it is even if you dont like what you hear 
2. (from jamie's above post #13) I have a way with kids and babies can pretty much get through any kind (sounded kinda creepy) 
3. chicks with long hair and nice eyes make my head spin 
4. Have frequent migraines 

godzilla: thats awesome but cena sucks lol

----------


## JamieH

OHHHHHKAY 

14. I LOVE pancakes. 
15. Im a terrible speller. 
16. I work at a place that selles dance clothes ( jazz, tap, ballet, etc..) and was never even interested in it. 
17. I can cook decently well. 
18. I make THE best cupcakes. 
19. I am designated dessert maker for events. 
20. The only rapper I like is Eminem.

----------


## Ghosted

I'll play since I am new.

1. I love going to bed late and waking up late

2. I am a spelling freak. I have had people call me a walking dictionary.

3. Started reading Stephen King in 2nd grade.

4. I love any type of fast car. Doesn't matter if it is a old school v8, or a newer 4 cyl with a turbo. My dad owns my favorite car which is a 1965 Mustang GT fastback.

5. I love racing. I blame my father for that. He used to take me to the drag strip when I was a kid. You know some people remember their father by the smell of a cologne or cigars? When I smell race gas, I think of him and my childhood.

6. I love playing video games.

7. I am a complete book worm. When I was a kid, I would rather read a book than play with my friends.

8. When I was in elementary school, I read most of the Encyclopedia Britannica.

9. I grew up in a very bad area of Michigan but I am a pretty nice person

10. I still dye my hair random colors even though I am 27 and my fiancee's family hate it. (It is currently purple)

11. I have been with my fiancee for 6 years, 2 months, and 18 days and we are planning on getting married on Oct 31st of this year.

12. I work at a fish/coral/water purification store as the "computer person". I basically post stuff on forums every day, add products to the site, etc etc.

13. I have a 90 gallon saltwater tank, a 16 gallon saltwater tank, 2 dogs, a milk snake and a ball python

14. I have 3 tattoos, 10 piercings (2 in my tongue)

15. I HATE it when people spell "tongue" incorrectly. It is one of my biggest pet peeves. I seriously hate it. 

16. I have the highest speeding ticket out of everyone I know. Not exactly something to brag about, but it's the truth. I wasn't paying attention one night and was driving home on a empty stretch of the highway in a Chevy Silverado with a built 350 V8. When I saw the cop I was doing roughly 130. I stepped on the brakes as hard as I could and he still clocked me at 92 in a 55. This was almost 8 years ago. The fine was $302.50. I kept the speeding ticket on my fridge for about 6 months.

17. I almost died when I was 5. My appendix ruptured and the hospital could not figure out what was wrong with me. It took a visiting physician to tell the idiots what was wrong and prepped me for surgery the very next morning. Since then I have have numerous adverse health effects due to it.

18. When I am tired, I type WAY too much stuff.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

i hate and i mean hate men who beat women.

----------


## Mft62485

1. I am terrified of needles but I have lots of tattoo's.
2. I am terrified of heights, but almost have my private pilot's license.
3. Large crowds scare the heck out of me.
4. I hate Math, but am amazing when it comes to numbers, and am studying to be a CPA.
5. I have been to the homeland of the most beautiful women on Earth (Ireland)
6. I can't stand ignorance or bigotry.
7. One of my tattoos was in Skin and Ink July 2011.
8. One day without Mountain Dew and my mind doesn't work right.
9. I'm getting married to my girlfriend of 10 years next May.
10. My birthday is half-way to Christmas Eve either way.
11. I can speak German and にほんご (Japanese), but it's been a while for both.
12. I'm a big Star Trek fan.
13. I can't hear out of my left ear.
14. I have never broken a bone.
15. I am an athiest.

----------


## Mft62485

> This is my addiction an it makes me money


What's under the hood of that fine EG?

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> What's under the hood of that fine EG?


2.0 k series 
http://youtu.be/rhtclVFTZH4
this is our 2.4 k series crx
http://youtu.be/zFogXpKfzoA

----------


## CatandDiallo

1. The only things I collect are decorative masks from around the world.

2. I'm a health-freak and exercise nut.

3. I have never broken a bone (I've only fractured my tailbone, which was pretty much horrible).

4. I _had_ a twin.  It didn't survive.

5. In high school I had a pen-pal from Sierra Leone named Mariatu.  She's still very dear to me and one day I hope to go visit her in her home land.

6. I am one of the only people I know who doesn't remember -who, what, when, where- their first kiss.

7. I've been snowboarding for almost half of my life.  Yeah, I can probably kick your ass in the park!

8. I'm a Lululemon junkie.

9. I'm a lefty. When I was younger my grandfather used to try to force me to write and do stuff with my right hand, haha.

10. I'm one of the kindest people you'd ever meet, but if you ever mess with someone I love, you'd get destroyed!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## kevinb

I'm a lefty when writing but a righty for everything else, I have a weird obsession with rocks and fossils, I can recite most of the movie ace Ventura when nature calls, I was a record holder breast stroker for my swim team, Im terrified of being lost in ghetto areas, I have a bad habit of biting my finger nails till They hurt....that's it for now.  :Smile:

----------


## mues155

This thread is very fun! I loved reading through pages of these. 
Now its my turn...

1. I used to be horrible with money, I used to overdraft frequently. Im 23 and in the last year I opened a savings account and am actually stable for once in my life. 

2. When I was in kindergarten my music obsessions were Michael Jackson, Elvis Presley, and Elton John. I would ruin cassette tapes by rewinding them so much. I still am a big fan of each of these men today. 

3. I hate when I come home to see a strange car parked in "my spot" on the street. 

4. I fear dying early in life and not experiencing the things on my "list".

5. I dont like anything spicey, black pepper is too much for me. 

6. I find that my loud and very perverted personality annoys people sometimes. 

7. Ive always had an interest in animals and bringing home pets. Its been something my mother has hated. 

8. Im a metal head to my core, I cant stand rap/hip hop, or country. I do enjoy most other genres of music besides those two. 

9. I cant stand anything to do with the electric chair or seeing people electrocuted in movies. I have to ask people before hand if i suspect it. 

10. I only like to swim in lakes where i cant touch bottom, from fear of kicking fish and feeling weeds on my legs.

----------

